# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Medizinstudium im Ausland - RIGA

## comanu

An alle Medizinplatzsuchenden,

ich studieren nun nach langem Prozess (Auswahlverfahren, Klage, Losverfahren, ZVS-Prozeder, sterreich EMS Test....) in Riga Medizin, bin super glcklich darber und versthe gar nicht dass hier nicht mehr Deutsche sind.

Das Studium ist natrlich annerkannt, das Lettland seit 2004 in der EU ist.

Studiengebren belaufen sich zwar auf ca. 2500 im Semester, aber wenn man wircklich Medizin studieren mchte drfte das kein Hindernis sein.

Das Studium ist auf Englisch, stellt aber fr Deutsche die in Englisch nicht total abgeloost haben kein Problem dar. Meist werden sowieso die lateinischen Begriffe verwendet (in Anatomie).

In einem Kurs sind ca.10 Leute, d.h individuelle Betreuung ist gegeben. Vor allem beim Arbeiten am Mikroskop oder an der Leiche ist das von Vorteil.

Wer noch weitere Fragen kann diese natrlich gerne stellen, wie gesagt ich weiss wie es ist, Medizin anfangen zu wollen , abe rnicht zu knnen aufgrund des Abischnitts. (Ich hab einen von 2,1). 
Aufnmahmeverfahren ist relativ leicht und unkomplziert (TOEFL, Passkopie, Antrag, Abizeugnis auf Englisch und Deutsch)

Ansonsten ist Riga auch eine sehr schne Stadt, sehr westlich und modern. Es ist das Zentrum des Baltikums und es ist immer was los. Sodass auch die Freizeit, vor allem das nchtliche Weggehen nicht zu kurz kommt. (reichliche Auswahl an Bars und Clubs)

Also alles Gute fr euch,

mehr Infos unter www.lu.lv

lg
Manu

----------


## doc-morris

hallo manu,

wie sieht es denn mit einem wechsel whrend des studiums zurck nach deutschland aus ?

weit du ob die auch quereinteiger ins 3.FS aus dtl. nehmen ?

Gru

----------


## karibu

hey, 
weit du wie die in Riga auswhlen .....wr liebendgern da gelandet ...und nicht in rumnien ....aber hab leider ne absage bekommen und eine freundin von mir auch...., hatte mich 2005 schon beworben 
weisst du, ob die auch studenten in hhere FS aufnehmen ?
vielegrsse

----------


## doc-morris

die nehmen wohl prinzipiell schon studenten in hhere FS auf. du musst dafr aber erstmal englische bersetzungen der absolvierten kursinhalte nach Riga senden.

was mich vielmehr interessieren wrde ist ob man spter wieder nach deutschland wechseln kann ?

----------


## luggi

> hey, 
> weit du wie die in Riga auswhlen .....wr liebendgern da gelandet ...und nicht in rumnien ....aber hab leider ne absage bekommen und eine freundin von mir auch...., hatte mich 2005 schon beworben 
> weisst du, ob die auch studenten in hhere FS aufnehmen ?
> vielegrsse


Hey!

Darf man erfahren, warum du lieber in riga gelandet wrst? ;)
ich berlege momentan nmlich auch noch, ob ich mich in riga bewerben soll, oder nicht. meine bewerbung fr rumnien geht nchstes jahr definitiv raus, nur bei riga bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher...

viele gre!
lucas

PS: Anerkennung durch LPA wrde mich auch sehr interessieren!

----------


## monchichi87

.....

----------


## RainaS

Hallo!
Also das Problem mit dem Studienplatz habe ich auch! Und ich wrde nichts lieber als Medizin studieren. 
Zu Riga, das hrt sich ja sehr gut an... Wie kann ich mich den da bewerben? Ich war grade auf der Internet Seite aber da hab ich nich wirklich was verstanden. Gibt es auch eine auf deutsch oder englisch? 
Weisst du wie diese Uni im Vergleich zu Budapest ist? Und noch eine Frage: Ist es mglich zum Physikum nach Deutschland zu wechseln? Wre super wenn du mir vielleicht eine meiner Fragen beantworten knntest! Vielen Dank 
Liebe Gre

----------


## lili-chan

Hallo,

wrd mich interessieren, ob man nach 2 Jahren dann auch das Physikum hat oder muss man das trotzdem noch in Deutschland machen?

----------


## monchichi87

.....

----------


## Geerthe

Moin moin,

ich habe eine Frage: was ist lu und rsu?

Geerthe

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

LU - University  of Latvia - http://www.lu.lv/eng/

RTU - Riga Technical University - http://www.rsu.lv/en/index.html



Gre

mercany

----------


## Pyrotes

Verlangt die RTU denn auch Studiengebhren?

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

Ja, da unterscheidet sie sich nicht von der LU.


@mochichi87
Schau mal deine PNs nach ;)

----------


## Pyrotes

Bis wann sind die Bewerbungsfristen in Riga?

10.000 fr 4 Semester sind ja nicht wenig, wie sehen denn die Fcher konkret aus? Meint ihr, man knnte nach 2. Semestern in Riga nach Deutschland rberwechseln?
Und was sind so die Lebenshaltungekosten? Wohnung, Nahrung?

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

Schaust du hier: http://www.rsu.lv/en/foreign/index.html und dort unter "Full-degree students".

Die Fcher sind - zumindest in den ersten zwei Jahren - die selben wie hier in Deutschland. Wie bereits am Anfang dieses Threads beschrieben wurde, gab es wohl auch schon Leute die nach dem Physikum von Riga zurck nach Deutschland gewechselt sind.


Wenn du genaueres wissen willst, schreib einfach ne Mail an foreign@rsu.lv - natrlich auf Englisch. ;)



Gre

mercany

----------


## Pyrotes

Jo nach dem Physikum. Und ich fragte ja, ob jemand wei ob es *vor* dem Physikum mglich sei. Wenn die Fcher aber die gleichen sind, stehen die Chancen ja nicht allzuschlecht. Die Anerkennung ist ja so das Hauptproblem.

Nichts gegen Riga, ist bestimmt schn da, aber es hiee: so glatt 5.000 gespart   :hmmm...:

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

Du meinst, ob du schon nach 1 Jahr wechseln kannst? Ich glaube, das stellt generell ein Problem dar und ist vielleicht auch nicht umbedingt sehr sinnig.

Sicher, 5000 sind nen ganz schner Happen. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Lndern wie Tschechien, Ungarn oder Polen ist es aber echt noch human. Dort zahlst du locker das doppelte!

Aber klar, ich kann dich schon verstehen!

----------


## Pyrotes

Der Sinn sei mal dahingestellt, und gehen wird es vielleicht auch garnicht, weil an den Unis hier (noch) kein Platz ist. Klar, garantieren kann das keiner. Aber solange zumindest die gleichen Scheine gemacht werden und man die anerkennen lassen kann, ist ja die grundlegende Hrde genommen. 
Ich habe keine 10.000, meine Eltern auch nicht, warten sollte ich auch nicht mehr. Ich wre 22 wenn ich jetzt anfange, ich wei, viele sind dann lter, aber ich mchte schon unter 30 mit dem Studium fertig sein. Ich msste also einen Kredit aufnehmen, und ob das so einfach mglich ist.... 5.000 kriege ich noch organisiert, bei 10.000 bin ich berlastet. Deswegen bin ich froh, dass es berhaupt Alternativen zu Ungarn etc. gibt.

Ich wrd ja nach sterreich gehen und den Test machen, aber die neue Studienordnung scheint ja sehr inkompatibel zu sein  :Frown: .
Achja, so nen Test in D, das wrs.

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

> Der Sinn sei mal dahingestellt, und gehen wird es vielleicht auch garnicht, weil an den Unis hier (noch) kein Platz ist. Klar, garantieren kann das keiner. Aber solange zumindest die gleichen Scheine gemacht werden und man die anerkennen lassen kann, ist ja die grundlegende Hrde genommen.


Da gebe ich dir in allem Recht.





> Ich habe keine 10.000, meine Eltern auch nicht


Geht mir im Grunde genauso. Vorallem muss man bedenken, dass es alleine mit den Gebhren fr das Studium nicht getan sind. Geh mal von 400 (knapp berechnet) im Monat an Lebensunterhaltskosten aus - im Jahr macht das dann 4800. 1800 kannst du durch Kindergeld finanzieren, bleiben noch 3000 im Jahr ber.




> warten sollte ich auch nicht mehr. Ich wre 22 wenn ich jetzt anfange, ich wei, viele sind dann lter, aber ich mchte schon unter 30 mit dem Studium fertig sein.


In der Tat geht 22 oder 23 noch als Einstiegsalter - aber viel lter sollte man wohl angesichts der langen Studien- und Ausbildungszeit nicht sein. Und der der Prozess in Deutschland dauert fr die meisten sicherlich viele Jahre - ich wei jetzt nicht welchen Schnitt du hast, aber bei mir wre es so.





> Ich msste also einen Kredit aufnehmen, und ob das so einfach mglich ist.... 5.000 kriege ich noch organisiert, bei 10.000 bin ich berlastet. Deswegen bin ich froh, dass es berhaupt Alternativen zu Ungarn etc. gibt.


In Ungarn mag die Ausbildung recht gut sein, Verbrecher sind das trotzdem alle. Du wirst doch sicherlich in erster Linie als Kunde betrachtet und dementsprechend natrlich auch besser als Innlndische behandelt.

Kredit stellt allerdings ein Problem dar. Studienkredite und Auslands-BaFG kannst du vergessen - die gelten fr ein Vollzeitstudium im Ausland nicht. Die einzige Mglichkeit sind da direkte Kredite bei den Banken und auch das ist durch meist fehlende Bonitten nicht gerade einfach zu bewerkstelligen. Andereseits sage ich mir immer: Wenn Medizin wirklich das Gebiet ist, was du studieren mchtest, fr das du alles geben wrdest, an dem dein ganzen Herz liegt - dann wirst du auch diese Hrden irgendwie meistern!





> Ich wrd ja nach sterreich gehen und den Test machen, aber die neue Studienordnung scheint ja sehr inkompatibel zu sein .
> Achja, so nen Test in D, das wrs.


Davon habe ich auch schon was gehrt. Was ist denn mit der Studienordnung da? Ich wei nur, dass nach dem ersten Jahr gut ausgesiebt wird und selbst von denen, die durchkommen, viele 1 bis 2 Semester warten mssen. TMS gibt es in Deutschland, allerdinds nur in manchen Bundeslndern und auch nur als mgliche Verbesserung deines Abi-Schnitts.



Gre,

mercany

----------


## Pyrotes

> Geht mir im Grunde genauso. Vorallem muss man bedenken, dass es alleine mit den Gebhren fr das Studium nicht getan sind. Geh mal von 400 (knapp berechnet) im Monat an Lebensunterhaltskosten aus - im Jahr macht das dann 4800. 1800 kannst du durch Kindergeld finanzieren, bleiben noch 3000 im Jahr ber.


Jo klar, dass das dazu kommt ist kalkuliert. Verhandlungssache mit meinen Eltern. Das Problem ist, ich bin im 5. Semester eines anderen Studiums - welches sich wohl mittlerweile als Fehler herausgestellt hat. Hab zwar gute Noten, aber naja... so wirklich identifizieren kann ich mich damit nicht. 




> In der Tat geht 22 oder 23 noch als Einstiegsalter - aber viel lter sollte man wohl angesichts der langen Studien- und Ausbildungszeit nicht sein. Und der der Prozess in Deutschland dauert fr die meisten sicherlich viele Jahre - ich wei jetzt nicht welchen Schnitt du hast, aber bei mir wre es so.


Ich hab 0 Wartesemester, einklagen ist wohl zu teuer und auch zu unsicher, ich hab ne Bekannte, die das seit lngerem versucht - ohne Erfolg. Nein, da gibt es auch andere Wege. Mein Schnitt ist 2.0. Das wird hier nicht reichen. Vielleicht werde ich ja gelost ^^. 
Vor allem sollte ich mit Ende 20 in der Lage sein, eine Familie annhernd ernhren zu knnen. Ich hab schon genug Zeit verballert, jetzt heit es, keine Zeit mehr zu verlieren. 




> In Ungarn mag die Ausbildung recht gut sein, Verbrecher sind das trotzdem alle. Du wirst doch sicherlich in erster Linie als Kunde betrachtet und dementsprechend natrlich auch besser als Innlndische behandelt.


Klar, das ist ja schon reine Abzocke. Das mache ich nicht mit. 




> Kredit stellt allerdings ein Problem dar. Studienkredite und Auslands-BaFG kannst du vergessen - die gelten fr ein Vollzeitstudium im Ausland nicht. Die einzige Mglichkeit sind da direkte Kredite bei den Banken und auch das ist durch meist fehlende Bonitten nicht gerade einfach zu bewerkstelligen. Andereseits sage ich mir immer: Wenn Medizin wirklich das Gebiet ist, was du studieren mchtest, fr das du alles geben wrdest, an dem dein ganzen Herz liegt - dann wirst du auch diese Hrden irgendwie meistern!


Tja, hngt mein Herz dran? Als Kind hatte ich nie solche Plne wie viele andere, was ich spter mal werden wolle. 
Als ich dann von der Schule abging wollte ich eigentlich Humanbiologie studieren, da wurde ich nicht angenommen, also habe ich meine zweite Wahl angefangen (die nichts damit zu tun hat). An Medizin habe ich garnicht gedacht. Ich dachte, mein Schnitt ist eh zu schlecht, und 10 Jahre warten, das will ich nicht. Ich habe damals garnicht die anderen Wege gesehen, die es gibt. 
Jedenfalls sind die Zweifel an meinem Studium gekommen - und ich bisher nicht weggegangen. Ich weis garnicht, wie genau ich auf Medizin gekommen bin, aber in den letzten Wochen denke ich sehr hufig dran das zu studieren. Warum? Weil es ein Beruf ist, mit dem ich mich identifizieren kann. Den kann ich guten Gewissens ausfhren, in dem Wissen, dass ich wirklich was sinnvolles und ntzliches tue. Ich sa auch mal in einer Mikrobiologievorlesung, Biologie war in der Schule eh mein Lieblingsfach, ich passe da glaube ich sehr gut rein. Nur das Menschen aufschneiden muss ich jetzt nicht haben, aber naja, wird schon einen Sinn haben ;)
Ich werde nach meinen Klausuren im Februar erstmal ins Krankenhaus gehen (Praktikum) - ich denke, danach werde ich entweder mit dem ganzen Herzen hinter Medizin stehen, oder nicht. Ich scheue mich jetzt vor voreiligen Entscheidungen. Erstens sollte ich mir jetzt in meinem Alter keinen Fehler erlauben, und zweitens sollte man als Mediziner schon ein Idealist sein, und vollends vom Studium berzeugt. Die letzten Schritte fehlen bei mir derzeit - aber ich kann sowieso schwer Entscheidungen treffen. Vielleicht liegt es daran. 
Sollte ich mich aber definitiv dafr entscheiden, so werde ich schon einen Weg finden, das Studium noch in diesem Jahr zu beginnen. Ich muss dieses Ziel nur Konsequent genug verfolgen, da finden sich schon Mglichkeiten. 





> Davon habe ich auch schon was gehrt. Was ist denn mit der Studienordnung da? Ich wei nur, dass nach dem ersten Jahr gut ausgesiebt wird und selbst von denen, die durchkommen, viele 1 bis 2 Semester warten mssen. TMS gibt es in Deutschland, allerdinds nur in manchen Bundeslndern und auch nur als mgliche Verbesserung deines Abi-Schnitts.


Die haben anscheinend ein Modell bernommen, das in Amerika hufig gelehrt wird. Da gibt es die klassischen Fcher wie "Anatomie" oder "Histologie" nicht, sondern so Blcke wie z.B. "Kreislauf" oder "Verdauungssystem". Zumindest habe ich das so gelesen. Es gibt also keine direkten Entsprechungen der deutschen Prfungsleistungen - und deshalb kann man im Studium wohl nicht wechseln. Auch soll der Abschluss aus sterreich hier nicht mit der Approbationsordnung bereinstimmen und also nicht anerkannt werden - und dieses Risiko ist mir zu heikel. Ich mchte schon gerne in Deutschland bleiben.

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

Kannst du mir dazu noch ein paar mehr Infos geben? Vielleicht einen Link, wo das neue System von sterreich erleutert wird?


Danke!

----------


## Pyrotes

Sorry, einen konkreten link hab ich derzeit nicht anzubieten. Wenn ich dazu komme, schau ich nochmal nach ob ich eine gute Beschreibung finde.

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

Das wre super, danke dir! Ein paar Stichwrter wrden notfalls auch schon reichen, dann suche ich ein wenig selber.


Viele Gre!

----------


## dansk88

So, dann htte ich jetzt auch noch ne Frage. Ich hab im Sommer Abi gemacht, mache jetzt praktisch nen Jahr Pause und will aber ab WS08 irgendwo anfangen zu studieren und bin auch auf Riga aufmerksam geworden ...

Jetzt hab ich auf der Internetseite der RSU folgende Vorraussetzung fr auslndische Studenten gefunden:

completed secondary education including two semesters or three quarters of the following subjects: Biology, Chemistry, Physics or Mathematics,

Dazu jetzt meine Frage. Wo beginnt die secondary education? Soweit ich wei ist im englischen die "secondary school" ja unsere weiterfhrende Schule. Ist das denn hier gemeint oder bezieht sich das etwa auf die Oberstufe? Mathe hatte ich als LK und Bio auch durchgehend, aber Chemie und Physik bin ich noch vor der Oberstufe losgeworden ... 
Macht eine Bewerbung in Riga trotzdem Sinn?

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

Ja, das sollte kein Problem darstellen.

----------


## madniki

schau mal in diese diskussion
http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...71&page=1&pp=5

bzw. im sterreichforum findest du viele infos ber das studium in sterreich, wechseln whrend des studiums geht kaum, anerkannt is das studium in sterreich natrlich schon  ::-stud:

----------


## tabll chris

auf der seite von der der lu steht bei admission:

secondary school certificate and grade transcript (undergraduate studies)

also das secondary school certificate wird dann wohl eine beglaubigte kopie des abiturzeugnisses sein (und dann wohl noch auf englisch bersetzt), aber was ist denn ein grade transcript? eine niederschrift der noten? ..... hat man das nicht schon auf dem zeugnis?

----------


## dansk88

Das mit dem grade transcript hab ich auch nicht verstanden (wie so einiges auf der Seite der RSU ...)

Ich find auch dieses Gesundheitsattest, was man dort runterladen kann, heftig ... Rntgen-Thorax, HIV-Test etc ... puh ...

Und noch ne Frage zum Nachweis der Englischkenntnisse ... Reicht da das Abizeugnis? Ich war auf nem Gymnasium und hatte im LK immer was um 12 Punkte herum. Reicht das, also knnen die damit was anfangen? Denn z.B. der TOEFL ist ja nicht obligatorisch um das Studium beginnen zu knnen

----------


## monchichi87

.....

----------


## Pyrotes

Sry, hab keine Zeit die links herauszusuchen. Ich hab alles kreuz und quer angeklickt, was mir vor die Flinte kam, da komm ich kaum wieder ran. 
Im genannten link sollte aber das meiste drin stehen. 
Was es nur noch komplizierter macht, ist, dass der Turnus anscheinend abgeschafft wird. Nun hab ich auch den berblick verloren. Vielleicht lohnt sich das Alpenland ja doch?

Achja, ein Transcript braucht ihr nur, wenn ihr schonmal an einer Uni studiert habt (undergrate studies ist ein Erststudium auf Diplom oder Bachelor). Das Transcript ist eine Auflistung eurer absolvierten Kurse und eurer Noten im Studium.

----------


## unintendes

Hi,

ich htte mal ne Frage zu den 2 Empfehlungsschreiben, die bei der RSU verlangt werden - was ist das? Wer schreibt da was und wie viel?   :Hh?:

----------


## dansk88

Ich werde da wohl zum einen die Stationsschwester fragen von der Station, auf der ich 2 Monate Pflegepraktikum gemacht hab und dann noch irgendeinen  Lehrer meiner Schule; so lange bin ich da ja noch nicht weg.

Lnge denke ich hchstens ne DINA4 Seite. Tja, und was da geschrieben wird... Eben irgendwas ber Charakter und vll besonderes Engagement oder so. Alles natrlich mglichst positiv   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## luggi

ich hab eins von unseren beiden chefrzten der chirurgischen klinik und eins von nem prof. der bei uns in der ansthesie ttig ist. da steht halt in erster linie drin, dass ich sehr engagiert, zuverlssig, hilfsbereit etc. bin und, dass sie mich fr das studium der medizin sehr empfehlen knnen...

sind jeweils knapp eine DIN A4 seite, da sie vorher noch erklren, was ich bei whrend meines praktikums genau mache, wie unsere klinik gegliedert ist, was sie machen etc., damit man auch nen kleinen eindurck von meiner ttigkeit dort bekommen kann.

ich berlege momentan aber, ob ich evtl. noch meine alten lehrer fragen soll, weil die ja auch ein wenig zum verstndnis und zur lernfhigkeit im bezug auf naturwissenschaftliche frage- bzw. problemstellungen sagen knnen...mal schaun ;)

viele gre!
lucas

----------


## tabll chris

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne ganz blde frage zu der lu:
http://www.lu.lv/eng/admission/degree/fees.html

da sind die studiengnge aufgelistet ... ist das deutschland-medizin-quivalent "Medicine Professional"? weil es kostet "nur" 4000 euro. ich dachte es lge so bei 5000 euro. 

bei der rsu braucht man ja das health certificate. ich hab da noch nicht angerufen, aber wei vielleicht jemand, ob man da alle medizinischen dokumente (HIV test, rntgenaufnahme) auch mitschicken muss? oder nur das vom arzt ausgefllte health-certificate? naja, wollte auf jeden fall dort nochmal anrufen.

vielen dank!

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

Ja, ist er. Die LU ist gnstiger als die RSU und hat im brigen einen enormen Vorteil. Sollte man am Ende einen Kurs nicht direkt bestehen, kann man ihn mit ins nchste Semester nehmen und die Prfung erneut ablegen. In Punkto kosten ist das ein markanter Vorteil gegenber der RSU. An dieser msstet ihr nmlich das gesamte Semester erneut machen - sprich doppelte Kosten! Ich habe von einigen aus Riga gehrt, dass sie aus diesem Grund an die LU gewechselt sind.


Gre, mercany

----------


## monchichi87

.....

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

magst du recht haben. im endeffekt muss es sowieso jeder fr sich selber entscheiden   ::-stud:

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

@ die Leute, die sich hier fr ein Studium in Riga interessieren bzw. auch an monchichi. Was fr einen Abi-Schnitt habt ihr denn so und in welchen Fchern habt ihr Abitur gemacht?

Nur so aus Interesse.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pyrotes

> weil es kostet "nur" 4000 euro. ich dachte es lge so bei 5000 euro.


Ich bin etwas verwirrt, steht doch ber der Tabelle "The tuition fee for international students - not Member countries of EU and EEA". 
Was ist mit EU Mitgliedern? 
Abgesehen davon, steht ber den Zahlenangaben ein kleines "Ls", sind die 4000 also in lettischer Whrung?

@mercany
2.0, Bio, Gemeinschaftskunde LKs, Englisch schriftlich, Chemie mndlich

----------


## luggi

abi von 2,4 - LKs Bio + Mathe, Englisch schriftl. und Sowi mndl. :/

rechne mir damit leider nicht die hchsten chancen aus...

----------


## tabll chris

hallo,

danke schonmal fr eure antworten!
wei jemand, wie es im letzten jahr aussah wegen aufnahmechance und abiturdurchschnitt? ich wusste gar nicht, dass es da auch schon solche beschrnkungen gibt..

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

> hallo,
> 
> danke schonmal fr eure antworten!
> wei jemand, wie es im letzten jahr aussah wegen aufnahmechance und abiturdurchschnitt? ich wusste gar nicht, dass es da auch schon solche beschrnkungen gibt..


Das sagt ja auch keiner, dass es die in diesem Mae gibt.
Nach welchen Kriterien aber genau gefiltert wird und inwiefern der Abischnitt ausschlaggebend ist, wurde hier auch noch nicht gesagt.

----------


## comanu

Hallo,

1. Aufnahme ins hhere Semester sollten kein Problem darstellen.
Muss dann evtl kleinere Kurse nachholen, aber das ist nicht tragisch. Machen ziemlich viele. Bekommen nun nchstes Jahr auch eine die ins 2.Jahr reinsteigt.
Muss sich mit der Koordinatorin auseinandersetzten.

2. Komisch, dass ihr Absagen bekommen habt. Ich weis auch nicht genau nach was die auswhlen. Kenne aber auch Deutsche die nen Schnitt von 2,7 hat.

3. Annerkennung vom LPA sollte es schon geben. Es gab einen Deutschen der letztes Jahr von Riga nach Deutshcland gewechselt ist, also Vorreiter. Stoffmig machen wir auch genau das gleiche. Lerne teilweise mit deutschen Bchern.

Lg
Comanu

----------


## comanu

wie gesagt studiere ich an der LU. Ich empfand es als leicht einen Studienplatz zu bekommen, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, wird einem das Studium nicht geschenkt. Grade weil man nicht nach 2 Jahren eine groe Prfung hat, sondern eigentlich andauernd kleine Test und mndliche Prfungen, muss man immer am Ball bleiben und lernen.
Wenn man aber mal einen Kurs nicht schafft. Muss man ihn nicht wiederholen, sondern einfach im nchsten Semester nochmal die Prfung wiederholen. Man kann aber maximal eine bestimmte Anzahl von "Debt" haben um noch ins nchste Jahr zugelassen zu werden. So gab es auch einige die erst im 5. Jahr ihr Anatomie vom 2. Jahr gemacht haben. fr mich persnlich ist das nichts, aber ich finde es gut, das man diese Flexibilitt hat, somit auch die Sicherheit, sollte mal was schief gehen nicht ein ganzes Jahr wiederholen zu mssen.

Ja, Studiengebhren wurden dieses Jahr erhht an der staatlichen LU, sind aber imm ernoch billiger als an der privaten RSU.

----------


## agathe

Die RSU ist auch staatlich (siehe auch Wikipedia), aber tatschlich teurer. (7000 pro Jahr)

----------


## unintendes

wie hoch sind denn die studiengebhren an der LU?

----------


## ehem. User 14082014

Findest du unter www.lu.lv.
Vielleicht einfach erst mal selber schaun. Im Forum hier wurde das auch schon zig mal genannt.

http://www.lu.lv/eng/admission/fees/....html#medicine



Viele Gre

mercany

----------


## Bensona!

> In der Tat geht 22 oder 23 noch als Einstiegsalter - aber viel lter sollte man wohl angesichts der langen Studien- und Ausbildungszeit nicht sein. Und der der Prozess in Deutschland dauert fr die meisten sicherlich viele Jahre - ich wei jetzt nicht welchen Schnitt du hast, aber bei mir wre es so.


Das ist vollkommener Quatsch. Es gibt kein "Einstiegsalter". Lernfhig ist man auch mit 27. Andere Lnder machen es vor, die ebenfalls hochkartige rzte aus ihrer Ausbildung herausbringen. Beispielsweise Israel.

Man muss sich die Laus aus den Kopf nehmen, dass man unbedingt das Studium mit unter 30 beenden muss. Das ist einfach nur ein Stressfaktor, der vollkommen unntig und vorallem widerlegt ist.

----------


## medstudi1

hey!

ich studiere im moment in polen (2.jahr), allerdings gefllt mir das system hier nicht so gut und ich wrde gerne wechseln...

ich habe ein paar fragen an diejenigen, die schon in riga studieren.... wie gefllt euch das system dort? habt ihr sehr viele test? wird euch zuviel druck gemacht von seiten der professoren? msst ihr berdurschnittlich viel lernen? 

bei uns ist es zum beispiel so, dass wir pro woche 2 tests in biochemie u. 2 tests in physio haben, und die alle bestehen mssen um zum examen zugelassennnn zu werden... 

aus tschechien habe ich zum beispiel gehrt, dass es dort nur 3 tests pro semester gibt... und es wird ein fragen katalog an die studenten gegeben. aus diesem katalog kommt dann eine anzahl von fragen im examen dran...

ich wollte einfach mal wissen wie das bei euch so luft?
wrde mich ber eine antwort freuen!

----------


## monchichi87

.....

----------


## comanu

Also nochmal auf Prfungen zurckzukommen, geht es an der LU (lettischen Universitt) relaxter zu. Klar muss man auch was tun, aber man hat nicht diesen andauernden Druck, alles immer zu bestehen. Denn wenn es doch mal der Fall sein sollte dass man ein Colloquium nicht besteht, macht man es einfach nochmal. Gibt theoretisch keine Begrezung wie oft du es machen kannst. Und wenn man wircklich ein Fach in diesem Jahr nicht besteht, macht man es einfach im nchsten Semester oder Jahr. Die Professoren sind alle sehr nett und haben groes Verstndnis wenn auch mal nicht klappt. Merken sie jedoch das man faul ist und nichts macht, sind sie nicht so gut auf einen zu sprechen.
In Chemie nun im 2.Semester haben wir 3Colloqium und dann ne Endprfung. In Anatomie haben wir 5 und dann Endprfung. In Histologie nur 4 und dann Endprfung. In diesen Fchern besteht aber auch die Mglichkeit ne Automatische Endnote zu bekommen, also keine Prfung mehr am Ende, wenn man in den Colloquium immer mindestens 8 von 10 Punkten hat. In Chemie und Anatomie kann man das leicht schaffen ,ist natrlich sehr praktisch. 
Ansonsten klar, haben wir im Vergleich zu Deutschland schon mehr kleinere Prfungen unter dem Jahr, aber allem in allem ist es doch schon ok. 
An der RSU geht es was Prfungen angeht schon strenger zu. Sodass es fast jedes Jahr Wechsler an die LU gibt.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden und bin froh nach Riga gekommen zu sein.

----------


## comanu

haben sich denn nun schon welche in Riga beworben fr September 08 ??

----------


## Pyrotes

Gibts eigentlich eine Mglichkeit, den nicht geringen Studiengebhren etwas zu entgehen (Stipendium, z.B. bei sehr guten Leistungen) ??

----------


## monchichi87

.....

----------


## ahabeda

Ich wrde mich gerne bewerben...Hat jemand verstanden, ob man den TOEFL bei einer Bewerbung an der lu braucht oder nicht?

----------


## Kat87

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Studium in Riga?
Welche Uni ist besser? Die Lu oder Rtu?
Wie ist Lettland an sich, sind die Unis vergleichbar mit der Qualitt der in Ungarn?
Hat schon jemand geschafft nach dem Physikum zu wechseln?

----------


## TonyClifton

also httest du Seite 11 gelesen, bzw den Post zwei Posts vor deinem...

----------


## Kat87

Ich habe sie gelesen,
ich habe auch comanu eine PN geschrieben allerdings ohne Antwort, deswegen habe ich gehofft, dass sich andere mit anderen Erfahrungen zu Wort melden...

----------


## unintendes

Hallo,

ich bin grad dabei meine RSU-Bewerbung fertig zu stellen, hab aber ein paar fragen an die dort studierenden:

Habt ihr euer Zeugnis offiziell beglaubigt (sprich bei nem offiziellen bersetzer) bersetzen lassen? Das ist so teuer und ich wrd gern wissen, ob ne eigene bersetzung (formular) mit schulstempel auch zhlt?Auf der riga seite steht: "Documents 1)6) must be legalized by the Ministry for Foreign Affairs of the country of origin" -> habt ihr euer Zeugnis wirklich in Berlin beim Auenministerium beglaubigen lassen? weil ich wrd ja ungern mein abizeugnis aus der hand geben und quer durch D schicken. Reicht da nicht ne beglaubigte bersetzung hier aus der nhe??

hoffe ihr knnt mir helfen,
lg

----------


## maltie

Hey,
ich habe diese woche die besttigung bekommen,dass ich einen medizinstudienplatz an der rsu ab september 08 bekommen hab und wrd jetzt gern wissen ob noch jemand im september anfngt.

----------


## lura

Hallo, habe gestern meine zusage fr die lu bekommen. wollte wissen ob noch wer anfngt und wie es grundstzlich mit wohnen usw ist. habe bis jetzt noch keine unterkunft...
wie schaut es eigentlich grundstzlich so mit lebenshaltungskosten aus?
mfg, lura

----------


## lura

Hallo ich werde diesen winter in riga an der lu anfangen medizin zu studieren und wrde gerne nach dem physikum nach deutschland wechseln. hat irgendwer schon erfahrung damit? muss ich irgendwelche zustzlichen fcher belegen? vielen dank an alle die infos haben

----------


## Pyrotes

Studiert jemand an der RSU in Riga und kann sage, wie hoch die Studiengebhren sind??

----------


## Aurida

Hi,

auf folgendem Link findest du einige Infos!

http://www.college-contact.com/studi...university.htm

----------


## comanu

An alle die sich fr das Studium an der LU in Riga interessieren.
Das Physikum wird anerkannt und somit steht dem Wechsel nach Deutschland nichts im Wege. Einen Platz muss man halt noch bekommen dann im 5.Semester  :hmmm...:

----------


## kumar2009

> An alle Medizinplatzsuchenden,
> 
> ich studieren nun nach langem Prozess (Auswahlverfahren, Klage, Losverfahren, ZVS-Prozeder, sterreich EMS Test....) in Riga Medizin, bin super glcklich darber und versthe gar nicht dass hier nicht mehr Deutsche sind.
> 
> Das Studium ist natrlich annerkannt, das Lettland seit 2004 in der EU ist.
> 
> Studiengebren belaufen sich zwar auf ca. *8900* im Semester,(...)



Dieses ist der heutige Preis....Es kann sich jeder seine Meinung dazu bilden... 

Ach ja, und Rahmenbedingen sind -befriedigend.

 Kurzfassung: Der Studieninhalt ist wirklich intressant(ergo Studienfachwahl war richtig), genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe, aber Rahmenbedinungen knnten wesentlich besser sein, fr diesen Preis. 

Dazu muss man sagen, die Wirtschaftskrise hat Lettland so hart getroffen, dass sich das viele hier berhaupt nicht vorstellen knnen. Dieses Dilema wirkt sich auf alle Ebenen der lettischen Gesellschaft aus.

----------


## ccrusher

HI

hat jemand aktuelle Infos zu Riga der Post ber mir ist ja auchschon 1 jahr alt. 

Muss mich bald entscheiden wo ich hingehe, lohnt sich Riga bis zum Physikum, und wie ist das mit dem Wechsel nach Deutschland oder gibts da Sachen zu bemngeln?

Gre

----------


## meik

hallo,
riga kann man dort 9 se dort machen. was brachut man dafr.
danke.

----------


## kumar2009

Hi, also ich habe mit einem Komi gesprochen. 

Demnchst werden wohl 1-2 Berichte kommen zur Lage in Lettland. 
Weil viele hier auf Fehlinformationen im Internet stoen, und teilweise einfach nicht in der Lage sind Google zu bedienen... 


Ciao.



PS: Dauert ein wenig, weil wir Klausuren schreiben.

----------


## zahnmedizin so bad

hey.! deine Berichte wre total interessant. ich schaue auch im moment das Studium in Liga.
ich warte mal deine Infos! Thanks!

----------


## dr.fox

an alle, die sich in riga beworben haben/dieses jahr bewerben:
wie macht ihr das denn mit dem R-Thorax Befund? kann ich einfach meine Hausrztin bitten, dort *ohne Befund* hinzuschreiben? sie wird mich ja wohl ohne V.a. irgendwas kaum ins Krhs berweisen zum Rntgen^^Und wenn doch..ist bestimmt nicht so gnstig sone Rntgenaufnahme? Die wollen ja im Prinzip nur ne TBC-Infektion damit ausschlieen.

----------


## rsn

Hey also ich bin gerade aus Riga nach Lbeck gewechselt und wollte euch ein paar Tipps geben was ihr so beachten solltet. Also es gibt in Riga die rsn (rigas Studentennetzwerk), die sich darum kmmert euch richtig in Riga unterzubringen und eine offizielle Organisation der lettischen Universitt ist. Bitte schickt eine email an rsn@live.de und die werden eure Fragen beantworten. Auerdem ist es Vorteilhaft fr die Bewerbung da die euch dann schon kennen. Ansonst kann ich Riga nur empfehlen.

mfg

----------


## Laurali90

Ich habe gerade eine provisorische Zusage aus Riga erhalten! Habt ihr auch schon etwas gehrt?

----------


## Kocherklemme

Hab' auch eine Zusage. Allerdings mssen die meine Zeugnisse noch berprfen lassen  :Big Grin:  

brigens von der University of Latvia

----------


## Laurali90

Jaaa, genau wie bei mir!! Was denkst du? Wie fest ist das? Meinst du, die kippen das noch? Ich wrd mich gern mal drauf einstellen.

----------


## crankg

> Hey also ich bin gerade aus Riga nach Lbeck gewechselt und wollte euch ein paar Tipps geben was ihr so beachten solltet. Also es gibt in Riga die rsn (rigas Studentennetzwerk), die sich darum kmmert euch richtig in Riga unterzubringen und eine offizielle Organisation der lettischen Universitt ist. Bitte schickt eine email an rsn@live.de und die werden eure Fragen beantworten. Auerdem ist es Vorteilhaft fr die Bewerbung da die euch dann schon kennen. Ansonst kann ich Riga nur empfehlen.
> 
> mfg


Wie lange warst du denn in Riga? 2 Jahre? Hat der Wechsel auf Anhieb geklappt?

----------


## Lunatic

Hallo,
hat einer ne Ahnung wie viel die Studiengebhren zur Zeit betragen. Werd aus der offiziellen Website nicht schlau und hier stehn auch ziemlich viele verschiedene Versionen.

LG

----------


## Kocherklemme

> Jaaa, genau wie bei mir!! Was denkst du? Wie fest ist das? Meinst du, die kippen das noch? Ich wrd mich gern mal drauf einstellen.



Ich glaube wir sind drin. Aber wissen kann man es ja nie, also rechne ich mit dem schlimmsten  :Big Grin:  dann freu ich mich umso mehr wenn di eendgltige zusage kommt. ich dachte erst die finden meine zeugnisse komisch und wollen die deshalb nochmal checken. aber die scheinen das ja bei allen bewerbern zu machen  :Smilie:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lunatic

@Kocherklemme Da du ja jetzt bald dort studierst wirst du mir doch meine Frage bestimmt beantworten knnen. Wie hoch sind die Studiengebhren pro Semester?

----------


## Laurali90

@lunatic
ich meine, dass ich ca 7000 Euro im Jahr gelesen habe! Hast du dich beworben?

----------


## Lunatic

@Laurali90 Nein hab mich nicht beworben. Bin gerade eben erst auf diese Mglichkeit gestoen...wollte mich eigentlich nchstes Jahr in Luxemburg bewerben aber wenn das mit Riga klappt wre das schon ne bessere Option.
Bist du dir sicher wegen den 7000Euro weil am Anfang stand ja 2500 pro Semester.

----------


## Laurali90

http://www.lu.lv/eng/istudents/degre...egree-studies/
Es gibt ja zwei Unis, dieser Link ist von der LU.

----------


## Lunatic

Okay danke, hab das irgendwie vorher nicht gefunden  :Smilie:

----------


## Carloline

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mich auch fr die LU in Riga dieses WS beworben und letzte Woche eine vorlufige Mail bekommen, in der es hie, dass alle meine Unterlagen noch einmal berprft werden.  :Smilie:  Ich bange und hoffe sehr! Drck euch allen die Daumen!
Was die Studiengebhren anbelangt, da habe ich mich mal schlau gemacht und auf der HP der LU nachgelesen, fr Medizin betrgt es 1.500,00 Lettische Lats = 2.114,46 Euro im Jahr. 

Viele Gre!
 ::-bee:

----------


## Lunatic

@Carloline Das mit den ca.2000 im Jahr stimmt nicht ...es sind 7000. Hab auch zuerst da geschaut wo du das warscheinlich auch gelesen hast. Aber schau dir mal den Link an den Laurali gepostet hat.

----------


## rsn

Hey ich wurde gefragt wie das mit einem Transfer nach Deutschland ist. Also ich konnte mit Verlust eines Semesters nach Deutschland wechseln. Allerdings bedarf es dazu einiges Know-hows da es viele gibt die nach Deutschland zurck wechseln wollen. Die Studiengebhren betragen in der Tat ca. 7000€ pro Jahr. 

Ich mchte hier nochmal eines herausstellen. Ich habe Laurali90 geholfen sich bei der Universitt zu bewerben. Warum ich das tue ist? 
Weil ich eine Studentenorganisation (NGO also unentgeltlich) gegrndet habe, die sich um die bessere Integration von auslndischen Studenten in Riga kmmert. Der Name der Organisation ist rsn - *Riga student network*, wir versuchen euch bei allen Schritten nach und in Riga zu helfen. Sind euch Ansprechpartner in Riga und Organisieren zusammen mit ESN (european student network) Events und Trips etc. Wir sind ein internationales Team von Studenten die Riga etwas zurck geben mchte, allerdings knpft sich unsere Untersttzung an eine wichtige Tatsache, ihr msst uns whrend oder besser vor eurer Bewerbung kontaktieren, da wir danach aus Datenschutzgrnden nicht mehr auf eure Daten bei der Universitt zugreifen knnen. Da wir eng mit der Universitt zusammenarbeiten knnt ihr euch ber rsn sogar noch nach dem Auslaufen der Bewerbungsfrist bewerben, auerdem erhht die Bewerbung ber rsn eure Chancen genommen zu werden da wir dann mit der Sekretrin fr auslndische Bewerbungen korrespondieren und euer zustzliches Interesse an Riga betonen. Ich wrde es also begren wenn ihr mich ber *rsn@live.de* kontaktieren wrdet damit ich euch die gewnschten Information zukommen lassen kann und das ganze besser Organisieren kann. Auerdem wird rsn sich darum kmmern einen lettischen Boddy fr euch zu finden, was an der Uni nicht getan wird.   

Also bei Fragen oder Interesse bitte schreibt mir eine email an rsn@live.de

mfg aus Lbeck
s.

----------


## medi93

:Keks:

----------


## lenie

habe mich auch in riga zum wintersemester 2011 an der lu in riga beworben und gleichzeitig mit der rsn kontakt aufgenommen. die sind dort wirklich sehr kompetent und antworten schnell auf deine fragen. und wenns dann erst richtig los geht mit dem studium, haben wir dort glaub ich auch ne grosse untersttzung. ich persnlich kann also wirklich jedem angehenden studenten, welcher vorhat sich in riga zu bewerben, empfehlen sich mit der rsn in verbindung zu setzten. mir jedenfalls hats wirklich was gebracht.

----------


## Kocherklemme

So, nun ist es sicher! Wurde bei der University of Latvia (www.lu.lv) angenommen und freue mich sehr, dort ab dem 5. September zu studieren. Wer ist noch dabei??

 :Top:

----------


## Carloline

Ich wurde auch angenommen! Bin auch dabei!  :Smilie:   ::-winky:  Nun denke ich ber eine WG mit einem anderen Mdchen nach. Wenn jemand Interesse hat und auch darber nachdenkt einfach anschreiben. Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 22, sportlich (tauche gerne und mache gerne Sport), ich rauche und trinke nicht und viel feiern ist nicht mein Ding. Geh aber gerne mal weg (Kino etc.). Ich bin eher ordentlicher Natur und mir ist die Uni wichtig.  :Smilie: 

Liebe Gre,
Carloline

----------


## Sait

Musstet ihr den TOEFL-Test machen?

----------


## pottmed

Wird in Riga nicht erwartet....

----------


## Sait

Wie ist das mit den Heimreisen? Wie oft hat man wohl die Mglichkeit nach Hause zu fliegen, um die Familie zu besuchen und wie teuer sind die Flugkosten? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

----------


## Carloline

Es gibt Flhe von Ryanair ab 70 Euro.  :Smilie:  Dsseldorf, Frankfurt wird angeflogen und sicher auch andere Flughfen. Ryanair fliegt glaube ich tglich.

----------


## Sait

"Achtung!

In Lettland wurden in jngster Zeit nderungen im Curriculum fr  Medizinstudenten eingefhrt.* Diese nderungen haben zur Folge, dass zwar  das Studium als Ganzes in Deutschland und EU-weit anerkannt ist, die  quivalente Anerkennung des Physikums in Deutschland aber schwierig  wird. Jeder, der nun anfngt, sollte sich darber im Klaren sein, dass  ein Wechsel nach Deutschland schwierig wird und nur mit erheblichem  Aufwand / ggf. Einklagen, noch mglich ist.* Unser Jahrgang hat es mit  viel Energie und Nervenaufwand geschafft, die nun ntigen Zusatzkurse  zur quivalenten Anerkennung des Physikums in Deutschland als Fcher  extra unterrichtet zu bekommen. Dadurch entstehen zustzliche Kosten,  die nicht mit den Studiengebhren gedeckt sind!" 
_Quelle: http://www.college-contact.com/studi...ichte_1460.htm_


Hat jemand genauere Informationen dazu?

----------


## pottmed

Ja, das ist richtig, in der Vorklinik decken sich die ECTS in Chemie und Biochemie nicht mehr mit den Deutschen, daher bekommt man nicht mehr das Physikum anerkannt. 

Mein Bruder wird daher wohl in Riga zu Ende studieren. Aber auch mit anerkanntem Physikum (vgl. Ungarn & Co) ist der Wechsel nach Deutschland ja bei Weitem kein Selbstgnger mehr.

----------


## southAustralia

sait, lass dich nicht verunsichern, ich glaube nicht, dass diese Informationen stimmen, und zwar aus folgenden Grnden:
- pottmed schreibt von vergleichbaren ECTS-Punkten, was so einfach nicht richtig ist. Kein Studiengang in Deutschland, der mit einem Staatsexamen abschliet, beinhaltet ECTS-Punkte. Nach denen wurde vor der angeblichen nderung nichts verglichen und auch hinterher nicht, weil die im deutschen Studiengang einfach nicht existieren. Jeder medizinische Studiengang im EU-Ausland, ausgenommen sterreich, ist in Deutschland anrechenbar, Ende, aus.
- Ich wrde mich vor Informationen auf Seiten wie "college-contact" hten, weil sie einerseits von besseren Chancen durch Einklagen berichten, andererseits die Werbung von entsprechenden Anwlten bereits kundengerecht platziert haben. Da kann man dann eins und eins zusammenzhlen.
- Die angebliche Warnung steht in einem Erfahrungsbericht. Mal ehrlich, welcher Student, der einen Erfahrungsbericht schreibt und zuvor lustig von Studentenpartys und dem kalten Wetter in Riga berichtet, schreibt das dann derart frmlich darunter? Da kann man sich dann berlegen, was von beiden unglaubwrdiger ist: Der Erfahrungsbericht oder die Warnung vor der angeblichen Curriculumsnderung. 

brigens bin ich ab diesen September auch an der LU dabei, wo seid ihr anderen so her?

----------


## pottmed

> sait, lass dich nicht verunsichern, ich glaube nicht, dass diese Informationen stimmen, und zwar aus folgenden Grnden:
> - pottmed schreibt von vergleichbaren ECTS-Punkten, was so einfach nicht richtig ist. Kein Studiengang in Deutschland, der mit einem Staatsexamen abschliet, beinhaltet ECTS-Punkte. Nach denen wurde vor der angeblichen nderung nichts verglichen und auch hinterher nicht, weil die im deutschen Studiengang einfach nicht existieren. Jeder medizinische Studiengang im EU-Ausland, ausgenommen sterreich, ist in Deutschland anrechenbar, Ende, aus.
> - Ich wrde mich vor Informationen auf Seiten wie "college-contact" hten, weil sie einerseits von besseren Chancen durch Einklagen berichten, andererseits die Werbung von entsprechenden Anwlten bereits kundengerecht platziert haben. Da kann man dann eins und eins zusammenzhlen.
> - Die angebliche Warnung steht in einem Erfahrungsbericht. Mal ehrlich, welcher Student, der einen Erfahrungsbericht schreibt und zuvor lustig von Studentenpartys und dem kalten Wetter in Riga berichtet, schreibt das dann derart frmlich darunter? Da kann man sich dann berlegen, was von beiden unglaubwrdiger ist: Der Erfahrungsbericht oder die Warnung vor der angeblichen Curriculumsnderung. 
> 
> brigens bin ich ab diesen September auch an der LU dabei, wo seid ihr anderen so her?


Selbstverstndlich haben wir ECTS-Punkte, ECTS-Punkte sind einfach eine Umrechnung der Semesterwochenstunden in Credit-Points....

Ich habe meine Infos aus 1. Hand von jemanden der an der RSU seit einem Jahr studiert und daher die nderung mitgemacht hat bzw. mit macht.

----------


## southAustralia

ber die RSU kann ich auch nichts sagen, da ich mich mit der nicht beschftigt habe. Ich wei nur, dass mir das LPA hier in Bayern gesagt hat, dass ich nach einem Jahr ins 2.FS bzw. nach zwei Jahren ganz normal ins 5.FS einsteigen kann, wenn ein Platz frei ist. Die Anerkennung ist wie in Ungarn reine Formsache, das waren die Worte des Beamten...

----------


## pottmed

Ja, das war der Kenntnisstand des LPA Hannover vor einem Jahr auch... die nderung der Studienordnung ist ja auch noch sehr neu. Keine Ahnung ob das LPA da hundertprozentig up to date ist.

----------


## southAustralia

Ich war da vor zwei Wochen samt aktuellem Curriculum, also drfte das der Realitt entsprechen. Ich will hier jetzt nicht bermisstrauisch erscheinen, aber ich stell mir dann auch die Frage, warum die Uni das Curriculum ndern sollte. Die leben von internationalen Studenten, gerade von deutschen, warum sollten sie sich mit einer nderung dann auch selbst ins Bein schieen?

Ich kenn auch so einen Fall von einem Kumpel, der in Ungarn studiert. Da haben auch einschlgige Personen in einschlgigen Foren das Gercht gestreut, dass das ungarische Physikum in Deutschland nicht mehr anerkannt wrde, da die weitgehende Umstellung auf mndliche Abschlussklausuren mit dem deutschen Studienrecht nicht vereinbar sei und man nur durch Einklagen mehr reinkme. Dadurch waren viele Studenten verunsichert und in Panik, weil sie sich nach den Studiengebhren nicht auch noch einen Anwalt leisten knnen. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass das ein haltloses Gercht blieb, das von irgendjemandem lanciert wurde, dem es ntzt, also irgendwelchen Vermittlungen, Anwlten etc.

Wie gesagt, ich will mich hier jetzt nicht als Oberlehrer aufspielen, ich wei auch nicht, wie das bei der RSU geregelt ist, ich kann nur sagen, dass das Studienprogramm der LU in Deutschland laut LPA Bayern voll anerkannt wird.

----------


## pottmed

Argumente fr die Uni knnte ich dir schon liefern, z.B. dass die Studenten dann halt in Riga die 6 Jahre voll machen und dementsprechend weiter bezahlen  :hmmm...:  

Aber probiert es einfach aus, ihr werdet es ja erleben. Riga ist eh eine tolle Stadt und ich wrde auch gerne dort studieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## southAustralia

Naja, das funktioniert vielleicht bei denen, die schon da sind, aber Neue werden dann keine mehr kommen  :hmmm...:  

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, jeder muss das tun, wo er sich verwirklichen kann.

----------


## pottmed

> Naja, das funktioniert vielleicht bei denen, die schon da sind, aber Neue werden dann keine mehr kommen


Da wre ich mir nicht so sicher, es gibt genug Leute die sich auch das Studium komplett im Ausland leisten knnen und der Run auf die Studienpltze ist halt ungebrochen bzw. nimmt noch zu  :hmmm...:

----------


## MedKat

Ich mchte euren Dialog nur ungerne stren ;) aber ich tu es trotzdem  :bhh: 

Ich habe zwar schon am Telefon gefragt bei der LPA und auch mir wurde auch zugesagt, aber habe jetzt fr alle Flle eine Email mit Curriculum an die LPA Dsseldorf geschickt. Sobald ich etwas wei, stell ich es rein.

Ich mchte auch im September anfangen. Hab aber bisher nur eine provisorische Zusage (Meine Bewerbung recht spt zugeschickt^^) 

Trotzdem mchte ich schon eine Mitbewohnerin suchen. Ich bin 22, Nichtraucherin. Auerdem spreche ich russisch^^ was in Riga sicher von Vorteil ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## pottmed

Ohoh, die Letten sind auf Russisch sprechende Menschen nicht gut zu sprechen  :hmmm...:

----------


## MedKat

Das is auch nicht richtig so. Sehr viele sprechen dort russisch und ich hab auch Freunde die aus Riga kommen. Auerdem waren bis jetzt alle mit denen ich gesprochen hab am Telefon sehr freundlich. Daher mach ich mir da keine Sorgen  :Smilie:

----------


## southAustralia

> Da wre ich mir nicht so sicher, es gibt genug Leute die sich auch das Studium komplett im Ausland leisten knnen und der Run auf die Studienpltze ist halt ungebrochen bzw. nimmt noch zu


Naja, aber dann wrd ich als Medizinstudent ja nicht unbedingt nach Riga gehen, wenn ich in Ungarn, Rumnien, Tschechien oder Polen nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder nach D zurckwechseln kann und mir Tausende von Euros spare. Also die Uni htte dann einen klaren Wettbewerbsnachteil  :hmmm...: 

@ MedKat: Hast du dich fr LU oder RSU beworben?

----------


## MedKat

Ich hab mich an der LU beworben.

----------


## dr.fox

> Naja, aber dann wrd ich als Medizinstudent ja nicht unbedingt nach Riga gehen, wenn ich in Ungarn, Rumnien, Tschechien oder Polen nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder nach D zurckwechseln kann und mir Tausende von Euros spare. Also die Uni htte dann einen klaren Wettbewerbsnachteil


naja, auch wenn es praktisch mglich ist, so wrde ich mich ja niemals darauf verlassen, dass es mit dem wechsel an eine deutsche uni nach dem physikum wirklich klappt. und wer es sich leisten kann, fr den ist die mglichkeit, die vollen 6 jahre in riga zu absolvieren bestimmt eine gute und evt. entspanntere alternative zu ungarn, da der stndige massive druck wegfllt, eine unmenschlich berdurchsnittliche physikumsnote quasi schaffen zu MSSEN(ich habe den eindruck bekommen, dass es heutzutage schon um einen notenbereich von 1,0-1,2 geht, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das stimmt. und die verfgbarkeit von klinikpltzen in deutschland und die kapazittsentwicklung ist einfach ein nicht kalkulierbarer faktor...).
dazu kommt die not, sich evt mit dingen wie einklagen ins 5. FS beschftigen zu mssen, hier auch wieder nichtkalkulierbare, immense kosten, erfolgsaussicht heutzutage noch ganz okay, fr die zukunft...que sra...

man sollte nur nach ungarn gehen, wenn man dazu bereit ist und die mglichkeit hat, das studium auch dort weiterzufhren...

ich wre selbst wahrscheinlich nach ungarn gegangen, htte es jetzt mit wien nicht geklappt, und htte ich keine zusage aus riga bekommen(das weiss ich nciht, denn als ich grade mit meiner bewerbung zur post abstarten wollte kam die zusage aus wien :Big Grin: ) aber ich htte bei riga glaub ich ein besseres gefhl gehabt.


wer die mglichkeit hat, ca. 50000 euro reine studiengebhr (im falle der rsu) in sein medizinstudium zu stecken, bock auf riga hat und motiviert ist, sein studium auch durchzuziehen,der sollte meiner meinung nach genau dies tun. als arzt hat man das spter relativ schnell wieder drin.

die lebensqualitt in riga schtze ich hoch ein, lebenshaltungskosten sind niedrig.(ich hab allerdings auch n jahr in finnland gelebt und habe kein problem mit langen wintern;)) 
zur qualitt des studiums hab ich aus erster hand gutes und weniger gutes gehrt, aber welcher student ist mit seiner uni den bitte in allen aspekten total zufrieden? ich kenne kaum einen...alle haben was zu meckern;) und insgesamt waren alle riga studenten, die ich kenne(sind zugegebenermaen nur 2) insgesamt zufrieden und wrden sich wieder dafr entscheiden.

----------


## southAustralia

> naja, auch wenn es praktisch mglich ist, so wrde ich mich ja niemals darauf verlassen, dass es mit dem wechsel an eine deutsche uni nach dem physikum wirklich klappt. und wer es sich leisten kann, fr den ist die mglichkeit, die vollen 6 jahre in riga zu absolvieren bestimmt eine gute und evt. entspanntere alternative zu ungarn, da der stndige massive druck wegfllt, eine unmenschlich berdurchsnittliche physikumsnote quasi schaffen zu MSSEN(ich habe den eindruck bekommen, dass es heutzutage schon um einen notenbereich von 1,0-1,2 geht, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das stimmt. und die verfgbarkeit von klinikpltzen in deutschland und die kapazittsentwicklung ist einfach ein nicht kalkulierbarer faktor...).
> dazu kommt die not, sich evt mit dingen wie einklagen ins 5. FS beschftigen zu mssen, hier auch wieder nichtkalkulierbare, immense kosten, erfolgsaussicht heutzutage noch ganz okay, fr die zukunft...que sra...
> 
> man sollte nur nach ungarn gehen, wenn man dazu bereit ist und die mglichkeit hat, das studium auch dort weiterzufhren...
> 
> ich wre selbst wahrscheinlich nach ungarn gegangen, htte es jetzt mit wien nicht geklappt, und htte ich keine zusage aus riga bekommen(das weiss ich nciht, denn als ich grade mit meiner bewerbung zur post abstarten wollte kam die zusage aus wien) aber ich htte bei riga glaub ich ein besseres gefhl gehabt.
> 
> 
> wer die mglichkeit hat, ca. 50000 euro reine studiengebhr (im falle der rsu) in sein medizinstudium zu stecken, bock auf riga hat und motiviert ist, sein studium auch durchzuziehen,der sollte meiner meinung nach genau dies tun. als arzt hat man das spter relativ schnell wieder drin.
> ...


Sehe ich genauso wie du. Ich habe mich bewusst fr Riga und nicht Ungarn, Polen etc. entschieden, da ich sowohl von Stadt als auch von Uni eigentlich nur Gutes gehrt habe. Und wie du schon richtig sagst, sollte man das auch nur machen, wenn man sich grundstzlich vorstellen kann, die vollen 6 Jahre dort zu absolvieren. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es trotzdem viele gibt, die sich einerseits nur maximal 2 Jahre leisten knnen oder andererseits einfach nicht lnger im Ausland bleiben wollen. Die werden sich dann nur fr Unis bewerben, bei denen die Mglichkeit besteht, auch wieder zurckzuwechseln. 

@MedKat: Dann sind wir ja wohl bald Kommilitonen  :hmmm...:  haste schon ne wohnung?

----------


## MedKat

ich hoffe doch ;) also ne wohnung hab ich noch nicht. du schon?

----------


## MedKat

bzw. ich htte eine wohnung. aber da bruchte ich noch mind 2 weitere mitbewohner.

----------


## southAustralia

achso, ja ich bin halt in diesem hostel in nem doppelzimmer bisher. hast du ne normale wohnung?

----------


## agathe

Also letztes Jahr gabs an der RSU im Zeugnis 13,5 ECTS fr BC und 7,5 ECTS fr Physik. DIes wurde vom LPA frs Physikum anerkannt. In BC hat sich im neuen Curriculum nichts gendert, es sind immer noch 13,5, in Physik sind es nur noch 6 ECTS. Allerdings steht im Anerkennungsbescheid nicht drin wieviele ECTS tatschlich notwendig gewesen wren, vielleicht ist das LPA ja auch mit 6ECTS in Physik zufrieden, in der AppO ist nur von Scheinen die Rede und keine bestimmte ECTS-ZAhl gefordert. 
Auerdem gabs von er RSU noch eine Fcherbeschreibung zum Zeugnis, die genau auf die Scheinbeschreibung der AppO zugeschnitten war. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie die Fcher jetzt so abndern, dass es der AppO nicht mehr entsprechen wrde.
Es gibt auch eine staatl. Vereinbarung der BRD mit Lettland ber die Anerkennung von Studienzeiten und -Abschlssen:
http://www.kmk.org/zab/veroeffentlic...ung.html#c8745
Vom LPA BAyern gibt es auch ein gutes Merkblatt das ber die Anerkennung von LEistungen verschiedener Lnder informiert.
http://www.regierung.oberbayern.baye...55.2_171_i.pdf

----------


## MedKat

Ja ich hab ne normale Wohnung.

@ agathe
mir wurde auch sowas gesagt. Das es kein Problem ist nach dem Physikum zu wechseln

----------


## katz

hey,
ich hab mich auch an der LU beworben, nur leider sehr spt, erst nach ende der frist ber die rsn. nun habe ich ne mail bekommen, dass meine bewerbung eingegangen ist und sie meine zeugnisse jetzt an das "academic information center" schicken und es 2-3 wochen dauert. ach, und meine zeugnisse aus der 11,10 und 9 wollten die auch, wegen chemie und physik. Naja hab ich denen jetzt alles geschickt und hoffe es klappt.
aber was meinen die denn mit dem academic information center??prfen die da die zeugnisse auf noten oder auf richtigkeit? heit das ich werde dann genommen, wenn die zeugnisse ok sind?
versteh das irgendwie nicht so ganz!! wie war das denn bei euch so ???

----------


## southAustralia

Ja, das mit diesem academic information center war bei mir auch. Ich schtze, dass sie sich da einen berblick verschaffen wollen, auf welchem Kenntnisstand man in den Naturwissenschaften steht. Aber als Deutscher sollte man vom Bildungsniveau her kein Problem haben, insofern stell dich auf eine Zusage ein ;)

----------


## MedKat

@ south
wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert, nach dem die es in dieses center geschickt haben? bis du die entgltige zusage bekommen hast?

----------


## southAustralia

Das hat schon seine zwei Wochen gedauert, ich hab mich aber auch so Ende Juni beworben, da war da wohl Hochbetrieb. Vielleicht geht es bei euch etwas schneller...

----------


## southAustralia

Bei mir hat es schon seine 2 Wochen gedauert, ich hab mich aber auch Ende Juni beworben, da war da wohl Hochbetrieb. Insofern gehts bei euch vielleicht etwas schneller...

----------


## MedKat

schneller sicher nicht^^ bei mir dauert es schon ber 2 wochen  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyreaver

Kann man sich denn noch bewerben? Auf der Website steht Application deadline 1. July.

----------


## MedKat

Ne die deadline war der 15 Juli. Zu mind fr Medizin.
Also bewerben kann man sich nicht mehr. Denk ich zu mind. Wenn noch Pltze frei wren, dann kann man bestimmt mit der Uni reden.
Oder ber RSN

----------


## southAustralia

Mal eine andere Frage: Wei hier irgendjemand, wie der Stundenplan im ersten Semester ausschaut? Die ndern sich ja normalerweise von Jahr zu Jahr nicht so dramatisch, vielleicht wei das also jemand aus einem hheren Semester...?

----------


## katz

also ich habe mich ziemlich spt beworben, eben ber die rns und das war glaube ich dann auch die letzte mglichkeit nach der deadline, so hrte sich das zumindest an. ich hoffe das klappt jetzt alles mit den zeugnissen. eigentlich msste denen ja das deutsche abi (mit 1,6)reichen.
mal abwarten, hoffentlich dauert das nicht so lange, damit man wenigstens noch zeit hat sich ne unterkunft zu besorgen. das semester fngt ja am 5.09 schon an, oder?
war schon mal jemand in diesem green apple hostel?

----------


## MedKat

Stundenplan kann ich nichts sagen, aber einen groben berblick ber stunden pro fach gibts im inet:
88 Stunden anatomy
48 inorganic chemistry
66 introduction in cell biology
44 medical latin
32 physics I
32 psychology
44 introduction in medicine
32 latvian language I

so das is das erste semester

----------


## southAustralia

@ katz: Ja, ich bin auch in dem Green Apple, hab mir da schon ein Zimmer reserviert.

Danke, aber mir gehts vor allem um den Freitag, ob sich das zeitlich mit den Heimflgen ausgeht...

----------


## MedKat

willst du jeden freitag nach hause fliegen  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## pottmed

> Danke, aber mir gehts vor allem um den Freitag, ob sich das zeitlich mit den Heimflgen ausgeht...


??? Also oft hat man Freitags bis mittags Uni, ob Du dann noch nach Hause kommst, hngt von deinem Zielflughafen ab. 

Aber mal im Ernst, wie oft willst Du im Semester nach Hause fliegen ??

----------


## southAustralia

> willst du jeden freitag nach hause fliegen ?


Nein, natrlich nicht ;) aber je frher man bucht, desto billiger sind die Flge, darum gehts mir.

----------


## pottmed

> Nein, natrlich nicht ;) aber je frher man bucht, desto billiger sind die Flge, darum gehts mir.


Mit dem Buchen wrde ich aber noch warten bis Du den Klausurenplan hast....

----------


## katz

@ southaustralia: jeden freitag nach hause fliegen, ganz schn teuer;)
hast du das hostel erstmal nur fr ein paar nchte gebucht oder gleich fr nen ganzen monat? hab jetzt grad mal fr einen ganzen monat nachgefragt, ist ja relativ gnstig und dann hat man noch genug zeit was richtiges zu finden.

ab wann seid ihr denn so da?

----------


## southAustralia

> Mit dem Buchen wrde ich aber noch warten bis Du den Klausurenplan hast....


Naja, im September werden wir noch keine Klausuren schreiben, denke ich ;)

@ katz: Ja, das wrde ordentlich ins Geld gehen ;) Nee, also ich hab das jetzt mal fr den ganzen Monat gebucht und berlege mir, vielleicht sogar lnger da zu bleiben, wenn es mir gefllt, da der Preis schon kaum zu schlagen ist.

----------


## katz

bld!! die sind leider schon voll ausgebucht in dem green apple im september.
kennt jemand noch ein anderes hostel?

----------


## pottmed

Die RSU hat einen "Survival-Guide" fr neue Studenten, vielleicht findest Du da was...

http://www.rsu.lv/eng/images/stories...Guide_2010.pdf

----------


## Sait

An diejenigen, die angenommen wurden: Was habt ihr denn fr einen Durchschnitt? Was genau sind die Aufnahmekriterien; htte ich eine Chance mit 2,3?

----------


## MedKat

Dein NC interessiert da keinen  :Smilie:  Noten in Chemie, Bio, Physik und Englisch mssen gut sein

----------


## Sait

Dass man dafr auch die Noten in der 8. und 9. Klasse angeben muss, finde ich echt lcherlich. Vor allem aus dem Grund, weil ich damals, als 14 Jhriger,  noch total uninteressiert an meiner Zukunft war und meine Noten dann auch dementsprechen aussahen. 
Wie ist das mit den naturwissenschafltichen Fchern? Fngt man bei 0 an oder wird ein bestimmtes Wissen vorausgesetzt? Hatte nmlich eine miserable Chemie Lehrerin, sprich nichts verstanden und Physik hatte ich eh abgewhlt.

----------


## southAustralia

Ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass wir bei 0 anfangen werden, da Studenten aus verschiedenen Lndern auch auf verschiedenen Kenntnisstnden stehen. Aber was Chemie und Physik betrifft, behandelt man - was ich so gehrt habe - normalerweise nur das Basiswissen mit medizinischer Relevanz. Wir sind ja keine Chemie-Bachelor-Studenten...

----------


## Sait

Hat man dort denn auch den Prp.-Kurs? Einige werden jetzt evtl. schmunzeln, aber es soll auch Fakultten geben, wo so etwas nicht angeboten wird, oder man eine zustzliche Gebhr zuzahlen muss!

*Admission requirements for the academic year 2011./2012.:* 
general secondary education diploma;

English language proficiency;

satisfactory grades in Biology, Chemistry, and Physics or Natural Sciences.
If  English is not your native language and/or your previous education is  not obtained in English, you must present one of the following  internationally recognized language tests or a satisfactory grade in  English in the general secondary education diploma:


Wie soll denn die "satisfactory grade" aussehen? Ich hatte zwar Englisch-LK, aber ich wsste auch mal gerne, wie die dementsprechende zufriedenstellende Note aussehen soll.


Wann fngt das "spring semester" an? Konnte auf der Page bislang keine Informationen dazu finden.

----------


## MedKat

Also Chemie, Physik etc. fangen wir sicher von 0 an, aber halt etwas flotter. 
So war es bei meinem letzten Studium und ich denke das wird nicht anders sein.

wegen den satisfactory grade: Englisch muss mind 3 sein, damit man keinen extra test machen muss.

----------


## Sait

> Also Chemie, Physik etc. fangen wir sicher von 0 an, aber halt etwas flotter. 
> So war es bei meinem letzten Studium und ich denke das wird nicht anders sein.
> 
> wegen den satisfactory grade: Englisch muss mind 3 sein, damit man keinen extra test machen muss.


Und damit ist die Endnote auf dem Zeugnis gemeint oder? Also nicht die Abiturprfung (die ich nmlich total verhauen hatte)?

----------


## MedKat

Da muss ich passen, da fragste die falsche. Frag doch einfach direkt bei der uni. Schreib denen ne Mail, kannst auch per mail deine unterlagen schicken und fragen wie hoch deine chancen sind.

----------


## rd.

Hallo zusammen

Weiss jemand Genaueres zu den beiden Unis in Riga: LU und RSU?
Welche Vor- bzw. Nachteile hat die eine und die andere?
Studiert vielleicht jemand in einer von beiden in einem hheren Semester?

Herzlichen Dank  :Top:

----------


## pottmed

> Hat man dort denn auch den Prp.-Kurs? Einige werden jetzt evtl. schmunzeln, aber es soll auch Fakultten geben, wo so etwas nicht angeboten wird, oder man eine zustzliche Gebhr zuzahlen muss!
> 
> *Admission requirements for the academic year 2011./2012.:* 
> general secondary education diploma;
> 
> English language proficiency;
> 
> satisfactory grades in Biology, Chemistry, and Physics or Natural Sciences.
> If  English is not your native language and/or your previous education is  not obtained in English, you must present one of the following  internationally recognized language tests or a satisfactory grade in  English in the general secondary education diploma:
> ...


Den Prpkurs im deutschen Sinne hast Du zumindest an der RSU nicht. Im zweiten Studienjahr wird wohl was vorgeprppt, aber auch das soll nicht mit dem deutschen Prpkurs vergleichbar sein.

----------


## Sait

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Weiss jemand Genaueres zu den beiden Unis in Riga: LU und RSU?
> Welche Vor- bzw. Nachteile hat die eine und die andere?
> Studiert vielleicht jemand in einer von beiden in einem hheren Semester?
> 
> Herzlichen Dank


Fnde ich auch mal sehr interessant zu wissen. Die RSU scheint zumindest besser organisiert zu sein, was die Homepage anbelangt. Evtl. sagt das ja auch etwas ber die Uni an sich aus.

Wie relevant ist denn so ein Prp-Kurs? Also, als Student fnde ich es glaube ich schon ziemlich wichtig. Wie sieht es denn an der Latvija University aus mit dem Prp-Kurs? Ist denn hier niemand im Forum aktiv, der dort zur Zeit studiert?

----------


## Carloline

Natrlich ist prpen wichtig, das finde ich auch, aber soweit ich Informationen lesen konnte, ist es bei der RSU, dass es keinen extra Prpkurs gibt, sondern dies mit im Anaseminar erfolgt, also es dann auch keine extra Note fr das Prpen gibt. Ich schtze, dass sich die LU und die RSU in dieser Hinsicht nicht gro unterscheiden werden. Ich habe aber auch gehrt, dass ein extra Prpkurs an der RSU eingerichtet werden soll.

Zu den anderen Prfungen (Kolloquien) habe ich erfahren, dass Chemie, Physik und Bio schriftlich sein sollen und Ana mndlich sein sollen. Jedoch ist das an der RSU so, ich gehe aber auch mal wieder davon aus, dass dies an der LU hnlich sein wird.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Liebe Gre.

----------


## katz

hey,


ich wrde gerne ab September in eine WG in Riga ziehen, 2er oder 3er WG. Ich fliege die Woche auch schon mal nach Riga um nach Wohnungen Ausschau zu halten. Denke es lsst sich was nettes fr so 250EUR pro Person und Monat finden. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er/sie sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich wrde mich freuen!

Liebe Gre,
Kati

----------


## Schmusekatze91

hey ihr lieben!

stimmt es, dass riga humanmedizin auch zum sommersemester (ich glaub das beginnt dort schon im februar) anbietet?

wie habt ihr euch beworben? ich hab im internet "college contact" gefunden und die bieten kostenlose hilfe bei der bewerbung und schicken die dann auch an die uni etc. hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht oder habt ihr alle eure bewerbung selber bzw direkt an die uni geschickt?

----------


## pottmed

> hey ihr lieben!
> 
> stimmt es, dass riga humanmedizin auch zum sommersemester (ich glaub das beginnt dort schon im februar) anbietet?
> 
> wie habt ihr euch beworben? ich hab im internet "college contact" gefunden und die bieten kostenlose hilfe bei der bewerbung und schicken die dann auch an die uni etc. hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht oder habt ihr alle eure bewerbung selber bzw direkt an die uni geschickt?


Ja, zumindest an der RSU kannst Du auch zum Sommersemester anfangen. Mein Bruder hat alles ber College Contact gemacht und das hat alles sehr gut geklappt. Kosten sind dafr keine angefallen.

----------


## MedKat

Das stimmt nicht ganz. 50 Euro Bearbeitungsgebr zahlt man an beiden unis. An der RSU zustzlich zu den Studiengebren (7000euro) noch ca. 1200 bei der Anmeldung.

----------


## Schmusekatze91

> Das stimmt nicht ganz. 50 Euro Bearbeitungsgebr zahlt man an beiden unis. An der RSU zustzlich zu den Studiengebren (7000euro) noch ca. 1200 bei der Anmeldung.


das wei ich, es ging nur darum, ob "college contact" gebhren nimmt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laurali90

Hallo!!

Ich wrde gerne wissen, ob man die Bcher fr die LU auch auf Deutsch kaufen kann. Der Sobotta zum Beispiel ist ja ursprnglich in deutscher Sprache geschrieben, macht es dann Sinn, ihn auf Englisch zu kaufen?

LG!!

----------


## southAustralia

Hab ich mir auch schon berlegt, glaub aber nicht, dass das Sinn macht, da wir ja auch auf Englisch die Prfungen absolvieren mssen. Ich hab mir deshalb lieber ein Wrterbuch Englisch-Deutsch fr med. Begriffe gekauft, wenn ich mir mal gar nichts unter einem Begriff vorstellen kann.

----------


## MedKat

Welche Bcher habt ihr euch, oder werdet ihr euch kaufen? Weil viele meinten ja, dass einige in der Liste nicht so gut geeignet sind.

----------


## southAustralia

Wieso, welche Bcher sind nicht gut geeignet?

----------


## MedKat

das will ich ja selber wissen^^

----------


## Kocherklemme

Hat wirklich keine eine Idee, welche Bcher man tatschlich brauch?

Wann wird eigentlich ein Unterforum fr Lettland aktiviert. Das wre doch mal eine gute Idee? An wen muss man sich da wenden?

Zu den Bchern noch:

Auf der Liste stehen teilweise bereits berholte Ausgaben. Ich habe der Bezugsperson mal eine Mail geschrieben und gefragt, ob wir uns nun strikt an die Liste halten sollen und genau die Version kaufen sollen die auf dr Liste steht, oder ob wir von allen Bchern einfach die neuste kaufen sollen

Ich seh's schon kommen. Im September sitzenw ir da und haben alle unterschiedliche Bcher :'D

----------


## Kocherklemme

@southAustralia 

Deinem Nutzernamen nach zu urteiln warst du mal in SA ? Ich habe mal fr ein Jahr einen Schleraustausch in SA gemacht  :Big Grin:   In Adelaide

----------


## southAustralia

haha ja, in adelaide war ich auch in der 11., beziehungsweise in craigmore. das ist bei salisbury, das kennst dannn sicher ja auch.

also, was die bcher betrifft, habe ich mir jeweils immer die neueste auflage besorgt. die, die da auf der liste stehen, sind teilweise schon gar nicht mehr verfgbar.

----------


## Kocherklemme

ja ja ja salisbury ist mir bekannt, hab dir eine PM geschrieben  :]

----------


## Dr. G.

Hallo Leute   :Smilie:  ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mich auch fr das MEdizinstudium in Riga, doch leider habe ich erst sehr spt von Lettland und dem Studium dort gelesen (eigentlich erst gestern). Nun frage ich mich, lohnt es sich noch zu bewerben, also fr das Sommersemester 2012? Oder sind schon alle Pltze vergeben, sodass ich mir gleich die Bearbeitungsgebhren sparen kann? Wrde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich bald eine Antwort bekommen knnte, da ich mich dann eventuell demnchst dann mal bewerben sollte :Smilie: 

Und wie ist das mit dem Quereinstieg nach Deutschland, gibt es da evtl. Probleme? Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht?


Liebe Gre

----------


## Aurida

Hallo,

also ich habe mich damals auch erst im November beworben und wurde trotzdem angenommen, ruf doch einfach mal dort an, die sagen dir dann ob es sich noch lohnt. Sicher sind jetzt aber die Bewerberzahlen hher als vor 3 Jahren, also am besten mal nachfragen.
Ansonsten wurde unser Physikum problemlos anerkannt, allerdings habe ich gehrt, dass die Studienordnung an der RSU wohl etwas gendert wurde, sodass man nach dem 4.Semester nicht alle Fcher abgeschlossen hatte, die man fr die Anerkennung bruchte. 
Ob das allerdings stimmt, wei ich nicht und solltest du am besten auch erfragen.

LG

----------


## Sait

Habe gestern zwei Zusagen erhalten. Einmal RSU und LU. Sonst noch wer dabei fr das Springsemester?

----------


## Schmusekatze91

braucht man fr die LU den TOEFL oder ein andere zertifikat? hab da nicht so durchgeblickt

----------


## Sait

> braucht man fr die LU den TOEFL oder ein andere zertifikat? hab da nicht so durchgeblickt


 Nein, brauchst du nicht. Aber eine gute Note in Englisch sollte man schon haben.

----------


## Schmusekatze91

mhhm, reicht eine 2- bis 3+ im leistungskurs? :S

----------


## Sait

Sollte reichen, wenn es ein Lk ist.

----------


## pefan

mach doch einfach einen toefl test (wenn du den nicht schaffst, solltest du eventuell sowieso darber nachdenken, nicht auf englisch zustudieren) - wenn du dir unsicher wegen deiner englischkenntnisse bist

----------


## Sait

Unsinn ...

----------


## pefan

warum sollte es unsinn sein?
beide universitten sowohl LU als RSU haben mir via Email besttigt, dass die Universitt sich sogar vorbehlt einen eigenen Englischtest mit Bewerbern zumachen, wenn sie denken, dass deren Englisch nicht gut genug ist.

----------


## MaraN.

wer von euch hat sich noch alles fr die LU beworben? Wie siehts mit Wohnungssuche aus?

----------


## MaraN.

> Habe gestern zwei Zusagen erhalten. Einmal RSU und LU. Sonst noch wer dabei fr das Springsemester?


Ich habe auch fr beide eine Zusage, fr welche wirst du dich entscheiden??

----------


## pefan

mcih wrde ehrlich gesagt mal eine pro und contra liste interessieren.

und vor allem die exakten studiengebhren zwei meiner freundinnen fangen an LU und RSU an und bei der LU variieren die Gebhren bezglich von der Homepage.

Generell hat mir eine Kommilitonin aus Riga erzhlt, dass die RSU besser sein soll bezglich der LU.
Grnde seien Organisation und vor allem das die Universitt nicht innerhalb der ganzen Stadt zerstreut wre 
und natrlich die Materialien die zur Verfgung gestellt werden.


+++

Weiterhin wrde mich interessieren, ob ihr euer 10. Klasse Abschlusszeugnis ebenfalls an die LU gesendet habt.

----------


## MaraN.

ich habe auch ne freundin, die an der LU studiert und ich habe sie vor ein paar wochen besucht um mir mal ein bild von der stadt generell und von den beiden unis zu machen. klar die LU ist sehr viel kleiner und wirkt berhaupt nicht wie ne eigentliche uni, es sind etwa 20 leute im jahrgang (in den hheren jahrgngen sogar noch weniger) und alles ist wohl recht familir, weil sich jeder kennt. ja die materialien sind wohl nicht soo gut, wobei das an der RSU hnlich sein soll. da hat man natrlich auch materialien, die man sich mit 150 anderen teilt und nicht mit 20. ich werde mich fr die LU entscheiden, auch weil ich gehrt habe, dass an der RSU krass aussortiert wird. die uni nimmt viel mehr leute an am anfang fr die dann spter kein platz mehr ist, deswegen ist die durchfallquote recht hoch und an der LU ist das wohl um einiges entspannter. 
und ja, zeugnis aus der 10. oder auch 9. musst du noch hinschicken, das geht aber auch per fax. nur damit sie sehen, dass du alle naturwissenschaften einmal in der schule hattest. 
studiengebhrentechnisch ist es recht gleich, ich dachte auch am anfang die LU wre viel billiger, aber das liegt nur daran, dass auf der homepage lats angegeben sind. nun gut, die bearbeitungsgebhr von 1500 euro am anfang fllt weg, dafr regelt die LU natrlich auch nicht alles fr dich, wie wohnungssuche und diese aufenthaltsgenehmigung, aber ich denke, das kann man auch selbst organisieren.
vllt sieht man sich ja bald  :Smilie:

----------


## DanielJackson32767

Hi Leute.

Ich interessiere mich auch schon seit Monaten fr ein Auslandsstudium. Leider wird mein DN auf 2.5 hinauslaufen. Wenn alles gut geht 2.4. Ich wrde wahnsinnig gerne Medizin studieren und nachdem ich ein Praktikum im Krankenhaus im rztlichen Dienst gemacht habe, hat der Chefarzt mir ein Super Zeugnis geschrieben. Was meint ihr, wie sehen die Chancen mit 2.4 bzw. 2.5 aus?

Lg

----------


## EVT

ich hatte ein abi von 2.0 und eine zusage. allerdings auch viele praktika und sonstiges.
ich denke, dass sie weniger selektiv als ungarn sind, also einfach bewerben und in der zwischenzeit am lebenslauf feilen  :hmmm...:

----------


## pefanimus

ich kenn jemanden der mit 2,7 reingekommen ist.

jedoch hat die person auch ein lngerfristiges auslandspraktikum absolviert und ein halbes jahr im ausland einen medizin hnlichen studiengang auf englisch verfolgt.

mich wrde interessieren in wie weit einige sprachkenntnisse vom vorteil sind.

----------


## Melina93

Whlt Riga nach Einzelnoten aus oder machen sie Auswahlgesprche?
Reichen 12 Punkte in Englisch, um das Studium angenehm zu durchlaufen?

----------


## EVT

sie machen keine auswahlgesprche und explizit nach einzelnoten wird auch nicht gefragt. das gesamtbild zhlt. 
ich bin dann zwar doch nicht nach riga gegangen, aber ich denke, dass du selber deine englischkenntnisse am besten einschtzen kannst als wir ber deine noten  :hmmm...:  fachbegriffe sind berall hnlich, da sollte englisch nicht gro stren. da kommt man aber auch schnell rein. als ich in der 11 in den usa war, kam ich nach kurzer zeit sehr gut in der schule mit. 
und ich hatte auch immer 12 punkte  :hmmm...:

----------


## loorenz

hey, wei jemand wie es ist mit dem Klinkteil? kann man sich fr den gesondert bewerben? studiere selbst in ungarn(pcs) und mach diesen sommer mein physikum. und falls es keinen platz in deutschland gibt, wrde ich doch gerne das land wechseln.

mfg Lorenz

----------


## smartie

Hey, hier (an der RSU) ist es so, dass wir schon in den ersten vier Semestern ein paar Klinikfcher haben, d.h. Mikrobiologie, Humangenetik und im vierten Semester fngt dann auch schon Radiologie und Pharmakologie an. Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass du problemlos ins fnfte wechseln kannst, es sei denn, diese Fcher hast du in Ungarn auch schon gehabt? Du kannst ja trotzdem einfach mal eine Mail schreiben, am besten an foreign@rsu.lv. Ansonsten kannst du ja vielleicht auch an die LU wechseln, da kenn ich mich nicht aus.

----------


## Kai RSU

Hallo,
ich arbeite als Reprsentant der Riga Stradins University (RSU) in Hamburg und wir veranstalten regelmig Info-Veranstaltungen zum Medizinstudium in Riga. Veranstaltungsort ist das Universittsklinikum Eppendorf (UKE) in Hamburg. Falls Ihr also persnliche Beratung wollt meldet Euch gerne. Informationen auf Deutsch sind auch auf der Webseite medizinstudium-in-riga.de zusammengefasst.
Die nchste Info-Veranstaltung in Hamburg ist am Mittwoch, den 28. Mrz 2012 um 19 Uhr im UKE. Mehr dazu auch auf der oben genannten Webseite oder eine E-Mail schreiben an info@medizinstudium-in-riga.de
Viele Gre
Kai

----------


## tomi22

Ich wei nicht ob diese Lnder so angesehen sind...

----------


## Aylin_BT

Hallo, habe 2011 in Bayern mein Abitur gemacht...leider sehen die Chancen sehr schlecht aus in nhrerer Zukunft einen Platz zu bekommen. Bin deswegen sehr interessiert an einem Studium in Riga, aber an der staatlichen Uni!! Was brauche ich denn nun genau fr die Bewerbung? Die Internetseite ist etwas verwirrend...Danke schonmal!

----------


## Dauerlufer

?....

----------


## pefan

braucht man fr estland nicht nen biologiekurs + muss vor ort einen test ablegen.

und ich glaub du musst dein zeugnis bei der bewerbung an lu und rsu schon erhalten haben.

----------


## Dauerlufer

Stimmt,habe angerufen.Die wollen wenn das ABizeugnis nicht vorliegt einen Schrieb von der Schule an welchem Datum man das Abiturzeugnis bekommt.Ich habe in der Schule meiner Schwester angerufen:sie machen das nicht und sie sagen wir sollen die Halbjahreszeugnisse beilegen.So mache ich das jetzt auch

----------


## pefan

keine ahnung, mir hatten sie zum openday gesagt, dass wenn das entgltige zeugnis nicht vorliegt man sich erst zum SS bewerben knne.
aber das handhaben die sicher netter.

zumal du ja dann auch alle halbjahreszeugnisse bersetzen lassen musst

----------


## kumar2009

Hi Kai, dann kannst du ja erzhlen, wieso die RSU die Richtlinien fr neue Studenten an eurer Uni gendert hat, oder wieso Prof. Broka von der Anatomy gefeuert wurde, und jetzt bei uns arbeitet  :Grinnnss!:  ? 

RSU ist eine profitgeile Uni, war vielleicht mal frher gut.... Das einzige gute an der Uni ist wohl, dass ihr auch Zahnis habt. 


Gre von der LU ;)

----------


## Nastja

Hallo, wei jemand von euch nach welchen Kriterien die an der LU aussuchen und wie hoch die Chancen stehen genommen zu werden? Die Uni ist ja nicht so berlaufen wie die in Ungarn zum Beispiel und eigentlich wre es doch bld von denen jemandem abzusagen, der der Uni 'n Haufen Geld bringt.

----------


## muc-med

Hey liebe LU-Studenten =)

ich bin gerade dabei, meine Bewerbung fertig zu bekommen und wre dankbar, wenn mir jmd. diese Frage beantworten knnte.

Auf der Seite der LU gibt es dieses Application Form, das ich auf der Internetseite auszufllen habe:

Ist dieses Educational Background fr die Bewerbern vorgesehen, die bereits schon irgendein Studium angefangen haben? 

Wrde mich auf eine schnelle Antwort freuen.

Danke und VG

----------


## Dauerlufer

da kommen die vorstudiengnge rein glaube ich.was hast du stehen bei "study level" und "study programme"

----------


## muc-med

also schreibst du bei Educational Background nichts rein? Ich htt vllt gesagt, dass man auch die Schullaufbahn (Grundschule, Gymnasium) hinschreiben kann.

Bei Study level-> other fr die Schullaufbahn oder Secondary?! Ein Vorstudiengang habe ich nicht.
Study Programme..hm..ich wei es nicht...vllt einfach nichts hinschreiben?

Was hast du, Dauerlufer?
Wre super, wenn jemand uns helfen kann =)

----------


## Dauerlufer

also,wir haben da nichts hingeschrieben

----------


## sportschorle

Hey Leuts ! Wurde auch an der LU genommen  :Smilie:  Wer ist im Sept dabei ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Nastja

Ich wurde auch angenommen  :Smilie:  Wirst du die erste Zeit im Prima bleiben & hast du dir da schon was reserviert?

----------


## Medilearn123

was habt ihr fr einen NC wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## sportschorle

Ich hab ein Abi von 2.0 mit Bio Lk

----------


## sportschorle

Ich hab noch kein plan wo ich wohnen werde. Das Prima soll angeblich ziemlich weit von der Uni weg sein ... villt werde ich erstmal fr ne gewisse zeit im hostel wohnen und dann mal vor Ort schauen was es fr Mglichkeiten gibt.

----------


## muc-med

Hey,

hab soeben eine provisorische Zusage aus der LU bekommen. In der Mail heit es, dass meine Zeugnisse im center berprft werden und es 3-4 Wochen dauert, bis ich eine zweite Antwort von denen erhalte.

Hat das bei euch 3-4 Wochen gedauert? Und soll ich mit einer entgltigen Zusage rechnen?

Danke =)

----------


## sportschorle

Hat bei mir so 2 Wochen gedauert bis dann die Zusage kam ;) Also stell dich schonmal drauf ein ,dass du bald im Baltikum studieren wirst  :Smilie:

----------


## muc-med

Haha danke.. Ich hoffe mal, dass alles klappt, wie man sich das erwnscht hat =)

----------


## Lilienkreuz

> Hey,
> 
> hab soeben eine provisorische Zusage aus der LU bekommen. In der Mail heit es, dass meine Zeugnisse im center berprft werden und es 3-4 Wochen dauert, bis ich eine zweite Antwort von denen erhalte.
> 
> Hat das bei euch 3-4 Wochen gedauert? Und soll ich mit einer entgltigen Zusage rechnen?
> 
> Danke =)


Was kann ich unter provisorischer Zusage verstehen? Mir hat die Dame der Faculty of Medicine auch zurckgeschrieben, dass die endgltige Antwort in 3-4 Wochen kommt vom Academic Information centre, welche gerade meine Unterlagen prfen.
Die eine andere Uni hat mich aus unerfindlichen Grnden aus selektiert :'( 
Wegen meinen Englischkenntnissen ... 10 Punkte sind wohl nicht gut genug in den Halbjahren!

----------


## muc-med

Unter provisorischer zusage verstehe ich eben eine zusage, die zwar nicht fest ist, aber nahezu.
Es muss eben alles berprft, ob alles auch iwie echt ist. *Und dann kommt die endgltige zusage.. eine andere definition hab ich nicht dafr  :Smilie: 
Sieh eseinfach positiv- es wird immer etwas klappen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medilearn123

ja habe auch eine solche zusage bekommen aber ich denke die bekommt doch jeder oder sollte ich mir jetzt wirklich hoffungen auf einen studienplatz machen?  :Smilie:

----------


## Schmusekatze91

hab eben eine zusage von der RSU bekommen, werde den platz aber nicht annehmen, also kann sich ein anderer ber den platz freuen  :Smilie:  viel erfolg euch noch!

----------


## muc-med

> ja habe auch eine solche zusage bekommen aber ich denke die bekommt doch jeder oder sollte ich mir jetzt wirklich hoffungen auf einen studienplatz machen?


Diese Frage ist schwer zu beantworten bzw. gar nicht ;)

Dieses Academic information centre berprft lediglich die Echtheit der Dokumente. Ich denk die Uni macht sich erst als erstes schon Gedanken ber deine Bewerbung  und entscheidet sich dann dafr, ob sie deine Zeugnisse zu diesem Centre schicken soll oder nicht..Es knnte natrlich auch sein, dass sie jeden annimmt  :Big Grin: 

Aber nur Spekulation..Wir mssen warten  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lilienkreuz

> Unter provisorischer zusage verstehe ich eben eine zusage, die zwar nicht fest ist, aber nahezu.
> Es muss eben alles berprft, ob alles auch iwie echt ist. *Und dann kommt die endgltige zusage.. eine andere definition hab ich nicht dafr 
> Sieh eseinfach positiv- es wird immer etwas klappen


War wirklich die Rede von „Zusage“? Bei mir schrieben Sie etwas von berprfung, aber leider nichts von Zusage. Leider  :Traurig: 




> ja habe auch eine solche zusage bekommen aber ich denke die bekommt doch jeder oder sollte ich mir jetzt wirklich hoffungen auf einen studienplatz machen?


Ja, dass ist jetzt die Frage! Bekommt jeder eine Nachricht oder nur diejenigen, welche es in die berprfphase schaffen? 




> Diese Frage ist schwer zu beantworten bzw. gar nicht ;)
> Dieses Academic information centre berprft lediglich die Echtheit der Dokumente. Ich denk die Uni macht sich erst als erstes schon Gedanken ber deine Bewerbung  und entscheidet sich dann dafr, ob sie deine Zeugnisse zu diesem Centre schicken soll oder nicht..Es knnte natrlich auch sein, dass sie jeden annimmt 
> Aber nur Spekulation..Wir mssen warten


Ja, genauso habe ich das auch verstanden. Das centre prft nur, aber die Entscheidung nach der Prfung liegt bei der Uni.

----------


## muc-med

Lilienkreuz, ich hab das so gemeint  :Big Grin: 

1. Uni schaut sich die Bewerbung an
2. Entscheidung --> Zusage (JA) oder Absage (NEIN)!
3. JA -->  prov. Zusage
4.berprfung der Zeugnisse
5. Endgltige Zusage

Ich denk so ist das Verfahren. Ich denk ebenfalls, dass bis jetzt auch fast jeder diese prov. Zusage bekommt, weil sie die Kapazitten dafr haben. Das heit, dass jeder, der sich bisher beworben hat, auch  dabei ist.

A Student (LU, 2.Sem) sagte mir brigens, dass das ziemlich sicher ist, dass ich, wenn ich die prov. Zusage habe, dabei bin ;)

----------


## sportschorle

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine facebook gruppe fr die leute die an die LU gehen?

----------


## muc-med

haha..daran hab ich auch gedacht..hab facebook abgesucht, aber nichts gefunden ;)

Hab dir ne PN geschickt  :hmmm...:

----------


## pefan

wenn ihr eine aufmacht schickt mir aml den link ;)

----------


## sportschorle

Here we go ;)  http://www.facebook.com/groups/22124...okmark_t=group

----------


## fabian1992

> Lilienkreuz, ich hab das so gemeint 
> 
> 1. Uni schaut sich die Bewerbung an
> 2. Entscheidung --> Zusage (JA) oder Absage (NEIN)!
> 3. JA -->  prov. Zusage
> 4.berprfung der Zeugnisse
> 5. Endgltige Zusage
> 
> Ich denk so ist das Verfahren. Ich denk ebenfalls, dass bis jetzt auch fast jeder diese prov. Zusage bekommt, weil sie die Kapazitten dafr haben. Das heit, dass jeder, der sich bisher beworben hat, auch  dabei ist.
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass das so abluft. Zu mir wurde gesagt, dass sie heuer ein internen Wettbewerb machen. Sie schauen sich die Noten an und verteilen nach diesen dann die Pltze. 
Komisch ist nur, dass ich noch keine Absage bekommen habe. 
Denn ich habe mich das letzte Jahr beworben, bekam aber keine freien Platz mehr, weil ich zu spt meine Dokumente hinber geschickt habe. 
Meine Dokumente wurden damals schon von diesem Institut berprft.

Von einer provisorischen Zusage, habe ich noch nichts erhalten, sondern mir wurde nur gesagt, dass bis Ende Juli alle Teilnehmer ihre Ergebnisse erfahren.

Hab damals folgende Antwort erhalten: 

Finally we received answer from Academic information centre. It is positive,
but unfortunately admission for Spring semester is closed as all group is
full. We could suggest you to apply for Autumn 2012 semester if you still
wish to study Medicine in our University.

----------


## sportschorle

Wann hast du denn deine Sachen rbergeschickt? Kurz nach ende der frist ?

----------


## fabian1992

> Wann hast du denn deine Sachen rbergeschickt? Kurz nach ende der frist ?


Ja genau. Eine Frau sagte aber, dass noch Pltze frei wren. Deshalb wollte ich diese Chance nutzen

Und jetzt habe ich fast sicher keine Chance mehr einen Platz zu bekommen, da ich im Februar meine Sachen hinbergeschickt habe und bis jetzt keine Zusage erhalten habe

----------


## Lilienkreuz

> Lilienkreuz, ich hab das so gemeint 
> 1. Uni schaut sich die Bewerbung an
> 2. Entscheidung --> Zusage (JA) oder Absage (NEIN)!
> 3. JA -->  prov. Zusage
> 4.berprfung der Zeugnisse
> 5. Endgltige Zusage
> 
> Ich denk so ist das Verfahren. Ich denk ebenfalls, dass bis jetzt auch fast jeder diese prov. Zusage bekommt, weil sie die Kapazitten dafr haben. Das heit, dass jeder, der sich bisher beworben hat, auch  dabei ist.
> A Student (LU, 2.Sem) sagte mir brigens, dass das ziemlich sicher ist, dass ich, wenn ich die prov. Zusage habe, dabei bin ;)


Mal sehen, ob du mit deiner Auswahl -Theorie Recht hast  :Smilie:  Werde dann Rckmeldung geben.




> Ich glaube nicht, dass das so abluft. Zu mir wurde gesagt, dass sie heuer ein internen Wettbewerb machen. Sie schauen sich die Noten an und verteilen nach diesen dann die Pltze. 
> Meine Dokumente wurden damals schon von diesem Institut berprft.


Ja, ich denke auch das die nach der berprfung noch einmal die Bewerber sieben oder bewusst mehr nehmen, weil die wissen das ein paar vielleicht noch abspringen.

Warte und Tee trinken ist wohl angesagt  :Jump:

----------


## muc-med

Vielleicht haben die das ganze verpennt und dich nicht bei der Bewerbungsphase fr dieses WS nicht einkalkuliert oder so?!
Hast du vielleicht noch  andere Antworten von denen bekommen?

----------


## fabian1992

> Vielleicht haben die das ganze verpennt und dich nicht bei der Bewerbungsphase fr dieses WS nicht einkalkuliert oder so?!
> Hast du vielleicht noch  andere Antworten von denen bekommen?


Folgendes sagten sie:

Das Sammelzeungis meiner Uni berprfen sie auf Einstimmigkeiten mit den Fchern dort
Am Ende Juli erhalte ich die Antwort ber das Ergbnis

----------


## muc-med

und wann haben sie dir das bereits geschrieben?

----------


## fabian1992

> und wann haben sie dir das bereits geschrieben?


Am 13. Juni bzw. 5. Juli 2012

Also meine Chance stehen wirklich schlecht. Echt schade :Frown:

----------


## muc-med

oha, ist also schon ein Monat her  :hmmm...: 
Also es gibt ja schon einige, die ihre Zusage haben.
Irgendeine Frau, die sich anscheinend um das ganze kmmert, soll bis zum 23 im Urlaub sein. 
Die berprfung der Daten erfolgt ja eigentlich innerhalb von 2-4 Wochen..
Was hattest du denn fr nen DN?

----------


## fabian1992

Ich hatte einen DN von 2,5 mit Leistungskurs Chemie und Biologie

----------


## muc-med

Ist doch schon mal gut. Und wahrscheinlich auch Praktika, oder?

----------


## fabian1992

> Ist doch schon mal gut. Und wahrscheinlich auch Praktika, oder?


Habe mit dem Pharmaziestudium in Wien begonnen und habe ein Laborpraktikum gemacht und 4 Fcher unter anderem Mikrobiologie, Physik, Analytik etc mit einer 2 absolviert aber laut Ausagen der Uni hat das keine Auswirkungen auf die Aufnahme

----------


## muc-med

Ah verstehe..Ist ja eigentlich schade. Ich denk mal, dass du dein bescheid mal bekommst. Du bist ja einer der ersten Bewerber.  :hmmm...:

----------


## fabian1992

Ich glaube, dass ich eine Absage bekomme. Ich spre es schon  :Frown:

----------


## muc-med

Mal ne andere Frage: Wie sah denn deine Email (wo das mit der berprfung drin stand) aus? War sie so eine Copy und Paste Email?

Sei doch etwas optimistisch. Als htte hier jeder auch ein 1er Abi  :hmmm...:

----------


## fabian1992

> Mal ne andere Frage: Wie sah denn deine Email (wo das mit der berprfung drin stand) aus? War sie so eine Copy und Paste Email?
> 
> Sei doch etwas optimistisch. Als htte hier jeder auch ein 1er Abi


Ja aber etwas stimmt doch nicht, wenn ich nie eine Antwort bezglich Zusage oder Absage erhalte!

Die Antwort der berprfung war kein Copy and paste

----------


## muc-med

Ja, das ist etwas komisch..

----------


## muc-med

> Ja aber etwas stimmt doch nicht, wenn ich nie eine Antwort bezglich Zusage oder Absage erhalte!
> 
> Die Antwort der berprfung war kein Copy and paste


warten wir doch einfach bis zum 23  :hmmm...:

----------


## fabian1992

Hat eigentlich irgendwer schon eine Absage von der LU bekommen?

----------


## Dauerlufer

Meine Schwester hat gestern eine schriftliche Absage von der RSU per Post bekommen.

----------


## Lilienkreuz

Ich habe eine Zusage von der LU nun erhalten, nun wei ich nicht ob ich zu der LU oder RSU gehen soll?
Gibt es auer dem Faktor Geld Vor- oder Nachteile der jeweiligen Unis?
Von welcher kann man besser nach Deutschland oder zu einem anderen englischsprachigem Medizinstudiengang wechseln?

----------


## muc-med

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Lilienkreuz  :Smilie:

----------


## fabian1992

> Ich habe eine Zusage von der LU nun erhalten, nun wei ich nicht ob ich zu der LU oder RSU gehen soll?
> Gibt es auer dem Faktor Geld Vor- oder Nachteile der jeweiligen Unis?
> Von welcher kann man besser nach Deutschland oder zu einem anderen englischsprachigem Medizinstudiengang wechseln?


Wann hast Du Dich fr die LU beworben?

----------


## Lilienkreuz

> Wann hast Du Dich fr die LU beworben?


Das muss etwa gegen 10.06.2012 gewesen sein, aber ich wei nicht wann es dort per Post ankam.

@muc-med: Nochmals Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## fabian1992

Ich dachte, dass wir alle bis zum 23. Juli 2012 Bescheid wissen?!
Warum dauert das so lange??

----------


## muc-med

> Ich dachte, dass wir alle bis zum 23. Juli 2012 Bescheid wissen?!
> Warum dauert das so lange??


h ne..die Frau, die in dem Office ttig ist, arbeitet jetzt wieder nach dem Urlaub  seit dem 23.07.
Die Zusagen werden also nicht alle auf einmal losgeschickt. Sondern Person 1 (beworben vor 2 Monaten), dann Person 2 (beworben vor 1 Monat)...

----------


## fabian1992

> h ne..die Frau, die in dem Office ttig ist, arbeitet jetzt wieder nach dem Urlaub  seit dem 23.07.
> Die Zusagen werden also nicht alle auf einmal losgeschickt. Sondern Person 1 (beworben vor 2 Monaten), dann Person 2 (beworben vor 1 Monat)...


Ne das kann nicht stimmen!! 
Ich denke zuerst die Zusagen und zum Schluss die Absagen, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklren

----------


## muc-med

Ich hab doch noch nicht von Absagen gesprochen! Es kann ja sein, dass die Absagen zum Schluss kommen, muss aber nicht zwingend sein, wenn sie einen als zu schlecht betrachten..

----------


## fabian1992

Ja aber ich habe mich vor lnger als 2 Monaten beworben, daher stimmt deine Theorie nicht

----------


## muc-med

Die Frau im Office arbeitet seit vorgestern wieder. Gib ihr doch die nchsten Tage bis Ende dieser Woche Zeit.
Wenn man du mal die Beitrge der Bewerber vom letzten Jahr anschaust, dann siehst du, dass sie ihre Zusagen so gegen dem 7.August bekommen haben. Bis dahin sollte man auf jeden Fall schon wissen, ob man dabei ist oder nicht.

----------


## Dr. G.

So habe jetzt einen Studienplatz an der LU, weiss aber leider nicht, ob ich es annehmen werde.

----------


## EVT

was ist denn deine alternative?

----------


## Dr. G.

Hi  :Smilie: 

Also ich hab mich in Deutschland fr Zahnmed. beworben, vllt bekomme ich ja einen Platz (was ich nicht denke, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt) oder ich dachte vllt an ein FSJ in der Notaufnahme oder beim Rettungsdienst. Einen Platz dafr wrde ich hchstwahrscheinlich bekommen. Also ich bin mir berhaupt nicht sicher, was ich tun soll. Ach ja, in Maastricht habe ich mich auch beworben.

----------


## sportschorle

Mach das FSJ ! Das ist die perfekte Vorbereitung auf ein Medizinstudium und du wirst danach auch wissen ob das berhaupt dein Ding ist.. weil die Theorie unterscheidet sich extremst von der Praxis. Ich hab das auch so gemacht und nie bereut.. es war ne tolle Zeit bei den Johannitern! Ein Jahr mehr oder weniger spielt jetzt in diesem Fall keine Rolle ;)

----------


## muc-med

> Mach das FSJ ! Das ist die perfekte Vorbereitung auf ein Medizinstudium und du wirst danach auch wissen ob das berhaupt dein Ding ist.. weil die Theorie unterscheidet sich extremst von der Praxis. Ich hab das auch so gemacht und nie bereut.. es war ne tolle Zeit bei den Johannitern! Ein Jahr mehr oder weniger spielt jetzt in diesem Fall keine Rolle ;)


Da gebe ich Sportschorle Recht. Du kannst ja whrend des FSJ den Rettungssanitter machen und dabei im Rettungsdienst Erfahrung sammeln. Ich hab zwar kein FSJ gemacht, aber den Sani und diese Erfahrung wird im Studium dir helfen  :Smilie:

----------


## Dr. G.

Also vllt sollte ich dazu sagen, dass ich bereits ein 6monatiges Pflegepraktikum hinter mir habe  :Smilie:

----------


## muc-med

> Also vllt sollte ich dazu sagen, dass ich bereits ein 6monatiges Pflegepraktikum hinter mir habe


Hrt sich doch gut an  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

und du wrdest dann den quereinstieg ber zm machen wollen? das ist nicht so einfach, wie es sich anhrt. ich wrde immer den humaniplatz vorziehen, selbst im ausland, geht schneller.
klar ist dir ein fsj platz sicher, das ist ja auch nicht schwierig. bekommst du denn danach in deutschland einen studienplatz? eher nicht, wenn es fr zahnmedizin knapp ist. dann hast du ein jahr berbrckt, aber noch kein studium angefangen.

----------


## muc-med

Doktor, was haben Sie fr einen DN? ::-winky:

----------


## fabian1992

Wei irgendjemand wenn wir eine Nachricht von Frau Vevere bekommen?
Halte es nicht mehr aus!!

----------


## muc-med

Ich glaube, dass du soeben eine Nachricht von ihr bekommen hast  :Big Grin: 
Meine Zeugnisse sind noch im Centre.

----------


## fabian1992

Nein habe leider noch keine Nachricht erhalten. Was hat Sie gesagt??

----------


## muc-med

Sie hat mir geschrieben, dass meine Zeugnisse noch im Center sind und dass sie mir sobald wie mglich, wenn sie die Antwort vom Centre hat, mir ne mail schickt.

----------


## fabian1992

Es gibt zwei Center. In welchem befinden sich deine Dokumente?

----------


## muc-med

> Es gibt zwei Center. In welchem befinden sich deine Dokumente?


Ich kenn nur das Academic Information Centre

----------


## fabian1992

Habe heute die Nachricht bekommen, dass man sptestens bis Mitte August das Ergebnis hrt!
Sie sagte, dass nochmals alle Bewerbungen berprfen?! Keine Ahnung was sie damit meint

----------


## Nastja

Mitte August? Hrt sich super an. Registration Week fngt auch nur am 27.08 an.

----------


## fabian1992

-_- -_-

----------


## fabian1992

-_- -_-

----------


## Nastja

Glaube nicht, dass die vom 29.08-4.09 geht, da am 3.09 die Uni anfngt und Frau Vevere mir geschrieben hat, dass die Registration Week vom 27.-31.08 geht. 
RSN kannste vergessen, hab im Dezember meine Bewerbung hingeschickt, auch mit dem Formular von der RSN (also Motivationsschreiben). Jedoch wurde mir dann von der Uni mitgeteilt, dass meine Bewerbung zu spt ist. Naja, hauptsache ich hab jetzt 'n Platz ;)

----------


## muc-med

> Habe heute die Nachricht bekommen, dass man sptestens bis Mitte August das Ergebnis hrt!
> Sie sagte, dass nochmals alle Bewerbungen berprfen?! Keine Ahnung was sie damit meint


wie soll denn das gehen? Auch die Bewerber, die ihre Zusage schon haben?

----------


## muc-med

> Glaube nicht, dass die vom 29.08-4.09 geht, da am 3.09 die Uni anfngt und Frau Vevere mir geschrieben hat, dass die Registration Week vom 27.-31.08 geht. 
> RSN kannste vergessen, hab im Dezember meine Bewerbung hingeschickt, auch mit dem Formular von der RSN (also Motivationsschreiben). Jedoch wurde mir dann von der Uni mitgeteilt, dass meine Bewerbung zu spt ist. Naja, hauptsache ich hab jetzt 'n Platz ;)


Das wird schon so bleiben, wie das ist. Ein Chaos ist das Letzte was die Uni mchte. Vorallem, es ist ja schon alles geplant.

@Fabi: Ich glaub sie hat die Mail auf dich bezogen. Du httest inzwischen deine Zusage schon lngst  bekommen sollen! Ich hab den Eindruck, dass sie dich vergessen haben und deshalb nannte sie dir Mitte August, damit sie noch mal Zeit haben, sich deine Bewerbung nochmal anzuschauen!

----------


## fabian1992

http://www.lu.lv/eng/istudents/exchange/calendar/
Ich wei nicht ob ich den Platz annehme, falls ich einen erhalte. Mich so lange warten zu lassen und stndig diese Ausreden anzuhren, zerren an meinen Nerven.

----------


## fabian1992

> Das wird schon so bleiben, wie das ist. Ein Chaos ist das Letzte was die Uni mchte. Vorallem, es ist ja schon alles geplant.
> 
> @Fabi: Ich glaub sie hat die Mail auf dich bezogen. Du httest inzwischen deine Zusage schon lngst  bekommen sollen! Ich hab den Eindruck, dass sie dich vergessen haben und deshalb nannte sie dir Mitte August, damit sie noch mal Zeit haben, sich deine Bewerbung nochmal anzuschauen!


Nein da irrst du dich siehe Email: Hello, 

We're gradually checking all aplications to our Study program and final
answer about acceptance will be sent to applicants during the middle of
August. 

As soon as we have any decision, I'll let you know by sending a message to
this email.

----------


## muc-med

> http://www.lu.lv/eng/istudents/exchange/calendar/
> Ich wei nicht ob ich den Platz annehme, falls ich einen erhalte. Mich so lange warten zu lassen und stndig diese Ausreden anzuhren, zerren an meinen Nerven.


Ich sehe es grad auch, dass sie das um ein paar Tage nach hinten geschoben haben..

----------


## muc-med

> Nein da irrst du dich siehe Email: Hello, 
> 
> We're gradually checking all aplications to our Study program and final
> answer about acceptance will be sent to applicants during the middle of
> August. 
> 
> As soon as we have any decision, I'll let you know by sending a message to
> this email.


Das heit dann, dass alle Zusagen, die bisher geschickt wurden, keinen Wert mehr haben?

----------


## Nastja

Das kann doch gar nicht sein? Heit das nun, dass mein Acceptance letter mit der Unterschrift und Stempel von der Uni keinen Wert hat? Manche haben doch sogar schon eine Wohnung.

----------


## muc-med

> Das kann doch gar nicht sein? Heit das nun, dass mein Acceptance letter mit der Unterschrift und Stempel von der Uni keinen Wert hat? Manche haben doch sogar schon eine Wohnung.


ich bin mehr ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob sie mit allen Bewerbungen auch jede Bewerbung meint. Sie hat mit der Mail im Allgemeinen gesprochen und es kann trotzdem sein, dass sie nur auf dich Fabian bezogen ist. Woher will sie denn wissen, dass du  hier mit andern redest`?!

----------


## muc-med

Auerdem wre es doch quatsch, wenn alle bisherigen Zusagen nichtig sind! Gestern kamen ja 2 Zusagen raus. Die Arbeit mit den Zusagen htten sie sich sparen knnen!

----------


## muc-med

> http://www.lu.lv/eng/istudents/exchange/calendar/
> Ich wei nicht ob ich den Platz annehme, falls ich einen erhalte. Mich so lange warten zu lassen und stndig diese Ausreden anzuhren, zerren an meinen Nerven.


Nastja hat mich grad aufmerksam gemacht.Das ist die richtige Seite: http://www.lu.lv/eng/istudents/excha...ndar-20122013/

----------


## Nastja

Das ist 2011/2012. Wir haben jetzt 2012/2013

----------


## Dr. G.

Hallo, habe brigens vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich den Studienplatz angenommen habe. Bin ab 28.09 in Riga  :Smilie:

----------


## kristin lena

Bin auch dabei, fast zumindest. Brauch noch Zeit zum belegen wg. Breslau. Habt ihr schon ne facebook Gruppe? Bin wo drin, aber die ist leer.LG ::-bee:

----------


## Lilienkreuz

> Habt ihr schon ne facebook Gruppe? Bin wo drin, aber die ist leer.LG


LU Facebook Grppchen: https://www.facebook.com/groups/221242691332114/

----------


## Lilienkreuz

> Nein da irrst du dich siehe Email: Hello, 
> 
> We're gradually checking all aplications to our Study program and final
> answer about acceptance will be sent to applicants during the middle of
> August. 
> 
> As soon as we have any decision, I'll let you know by sending a message to
> this email.



Ich glaube du bist damit persnlich gemeint, denn einige andere und ich mssen bis zum 12.08.2012 endgltig zusagen und danach werden wahrscheinlich die restlichen Pltze weitergegeben, falls wer abspringen sollte.

----------


## fabian1992

> Ich glaube du bist damit persnlich gemeint, denn einige andere und ich mssen bis zum 12.08.2012 endgltig zusagen und danach werden wahrscheinlich die restlichen Pltze weitergegeben, falls wer abspringen sollte.


Das stimmt leider nicht was du hier sagst. Die Frau hat mir am Telefon besttigt, dass es nicht nur mich betrifft und dass noch Pltze frei sind, es wurden noch nicht alle vergeben!! Sie ist bis zum 12. August im Urlaub und danach erhaltet jeder, der noch keine Besttigung bekommen hat, eine Nachricht

----------


## Lilienkreuz

> Das stimmt leider nicht was du hier sagst. Die Frau hat mir am Telefon besttigt, dass es nicht nur mich betrifft und dass noch Pltze frei sind, es wurden noch nicht alle vergeben!! Sie ist bis zum 12. August im Urlaub und danach erhaltet jeder, der noch keine Besttigung bekommen hat, eine Nachricht



Es betrifft nicht nur dich als Einzelperson, aber diejenigen die den acceptance letter erhalten und besttigt haben sind angenommen. Ich habe deine Aussage denen geschildert, weil ich auch Angst bekam das der acceptance letter nicht das endgltige Besttigung ist und mir wurde folgendes geschrieben: _" The Acceptance letter is the final answer if student is accepted. ..."_
Damit hat sich alles von selbst geklrt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fabian1992

> Es betrifft nicht nur dich als Einzelperson, aber diejenigen die den acceptance letter erhalten und besttigt haben sind angenommen. Ich habe deine Aussage denen geschildert, weil ich auch Angst bekam das der acceptance letter nicht das endgltige Besttigung ist und mir wurde folgendes geschrieben: _" The Acceptance letter is the final answer if student is accepted. 
> If applicant receives the phrase about middle of August, that means that application is not yet accepted because some documents is in checking process and applicant should wait for our answer about  acceptance or rejection.
> This year we have large amount of applications and we're a bit overloaded, so it takes a certain time to check carefuly and answer to all of applicants."_
> Damit hat sich alles von selbst geklrt


Was ist eigentlich mit den Leuten die jetzt 3 Monate lang warten. Knnen die sich auf eine Absage einstellen?
Mich wrde interessieren ob sie bereits Absagen ausgeteilt haben oder das erst am Ende tun

----------


## muc-med

> Was ist eigentlich mit den Leuten die jetzt 3 Monate lang warten. Knnen die sich auf eine Absage einstellen?
> Mich wrde interessieren ob sie bereits Absagen ausgeteilt haben oder das erst am Ende tun


bisher gab es sowas nicht wirklich. Eine Bewerberin , die sich zum SoSem beworben hat (war jedoch zu spt), hat  eine Zusage zum WS nach ca. 2 Monaten , also in Juli bekommen..

----------


## fabian1992

Hab mal wieder eine Nachricht bekommen. Wie es aussieht bekommen nicht alle eine Zusage

"It takes a bit longer, because all applicants are ranked by their grades or marks in secondary education document, I guess I already explained that before.
Since amount of places are limited, it's not possible to accept all applicants therefore we should initiate system of selection that is Faculty's own decision and applicants can't influence it."

----------


## fabian1992

Habe am Freitag eine Zusage erhalten.

Wer ist alles am Montag an der LU

----------


## Aylin_BT

Hallo Leute, hab HEUTE meine Platz an der staatlichen Uni in Riga erhalten. Allerdings startet das ganze schon nchste Woche! Bin deswegen absolut im Stress und schon nervlich am Ende, wenn ich dran denk was noch alles erledigt werden muss. 
Wollte wissen wer noch zum Herbstsemester an der Uni anfngt zwecks WG!!! Bitte so schnell wie mglich bei mir melden, bin ein nettes, freundliches und hilfsbreites Mdel aus Bayern die sich ber ganz viele Antworten freuen wrde!!  :Smilie:  

Meine E-Mail: aylin.memis@yahoo.de

----------


## muc-med

Glckwunsch

----------


## hoppymop

Wie bezahlt ihr alle eigentlich diese Studiengebhren - bzw. wer?^^

----------


## muc-med

Einige finanzieren ihr Studium durch Eltern, Auslandsbafg und/oder arbeiten in den Ferien..

----------


## hoppymop

angenommen die Eltern knnen nicht soviel finanzieren...dann hilft mir das Bafg ja theoretisch auch nur per Monat...und die Arbeit in den Ferien ergibt ja auch nich soooviel, da bei zuviel Geldeinnahme das Bafg ja gestrichen wird. Wie ich gelesen hab muss man die 8000-10000 euro ja sofort nach der eigenen Zusage berweisen, oder? Wie habt ihr das gemacht, gibt es da Banken die einem so einen Kredit gewhren wrden?

----------


## muc-med

Richtig. Auslandsbafg gibts per Monat.

Ich denk, du sprichst gerade von der RSU. Da sind die Studiengebhren etwas hher als an der LU.
An der LU zahlst du die Studiengebhren in 3 Raten, dass heit, man zahlt 3500 fr die ersten 6 Monate, und dann 1500 und 2000, sowie ich das im Kopf habe. Aber auf jeden Fall wird das gesplitet. 

Wenn du ein gutes Abitur hast, dann kannst du dich fr  Stipendien bewerben. Arbeiten als Minijob in den Ferien kannst du ja glaub ich machen. Das Geld wrde dir fr 2 Monate Verpflegung reichen. Also ist schon was  :hmmm...:

----------


## pefan

soll leute mit krediten hier geben, aber die kannst du dir an der hand ablesen.
prinzipiell bezahlen bei den deutschen eignl immer die familienangehrigen.

muc-med mssen die studiengebhren geteilt werden, oder kann man das auch zusammen begleichen?

----------


## muc-med

Auf dem "Studi-Vertrag" stehen  fr jedes Jahr 3 Zahltage. Glaub man muss sich dranhalten. Ansonsten msste man das Deans Office fragen..

----------


## Mymla

habt ihr, die sich schon einmal beworben haben, die Dokumente professionell bersetzen lassen? Wie teuer war das ca.?  :Smilie: 
Ach, und wie habt ihr das mit dem R-Tx hinbekommen? ist ja nicht unbedingt eine Routineuntersuchung

----------


## muc-med

Hey Jane90,

Ich hab mir das Abizeugnis professionell von einem staatlich-anerkannten machen lassen. (Hat um die 130 gekostet). Das Zeugnis der 10. Klasse musst du nicht bersetzen, einfach kopieren und mitschicken.

----------


## Mymla

vielen Dank  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hey!  :Smilie:  

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man die bersetzung des Abiturzeugnisses zwingend vom Notar beglaubigt werden muss? Ich habe mein Zeugnis jetzt bersetzen lassen und um eine notarielle (!) Beglaubigung gebeten. Bekommen habe ich eine Beglaubigung durch die bersetzerin. Im Sekretariat meinten sie, dass diese Beglaubigung i.d.R. ausreicht. Sollte ich eine vom Notar bentigen, msste ich nochmal 50€ bezahlen.  :Gefllt mir nicht!: 

Habt ihr bei der Bewerbung ein Anschreiben und ein Lebenslauf mitgeschickt? Wie sieht es mit anderen Zertifikaten aus? Bin z.B. EH-Ausbildern und habe einen Lehrschein fr Schwimm- und Rettungsschwimmen. Bringt das Bonuspunkte?

Vielen Dank schonmal!  :Smilie:

----------


## pefan

bei mir hat das von der bersetzerin beglaubigt aber da stand bei der firma auch sofort dabei das es als notarielle beglaubigung gilt.

ansonsten dein lebenslauf ist ja mehr oder minder in dem online formular enthalten was du ausdrucken musst

----------


## *milkakuh*

Vielen Dank fr deine Antwort. Bei mir ist ein Stempel auf der bersetzung, dass die bersetzerin fr den Bezirk des OLG-Hamm ermchtigt ist. Irgendwie befrchte ich ja, dass das nicht ausreicht.  :Nixweiss: 

An das Onlineformular hatte ich gerade nicht gedacht, das wollte ich eh erst ausfllen, wenn ich den ganzen anderen Rest zusammen habe....

----------


## pefan

schicks einfach mit ab, die haben sich da eignl nicht so.
an welche uni bewirbst du dich

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ok, dann probier ich es erstmal so.  :Grinnnss!:  ich bewerbe mich zum WS an der LU. An welcher Uni studierst du?

----------


## pefan

auch an der LU ;)

----------


## *milkakuh*

Habe mittlerweile fast alle Unterlagen zusammen! Ich denke, dass ich meine Bewerbung nchste Woche abschicken kann.  ::-winky:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Kann mir jemand was zu den Studentenwohnheimen in Riga erzhlen? Kennt jemand "green apple", "hotel prima" oder "reznas student hostel". Ist davon was empfehlenswert? Welche anderen Mglichkeiten gibt es noch? Wohnt jemand mit mehreren anderen Studenten in einem Zimmer oder habt ihr alle ein Einzelzimmer?

----------


## pefan

green apple gibt es nicht mehr. hotel prima ist ok, wrde ich persnlich aber nicht einziehen.

ich wrde wohl ins A1 oder ins naughty squirrel ziehen. das ist zentral und eignl gnstig

----------


## *milkakuh*

Das sind aber auch eher Backpackerhostels, oder? Eigentlich suche ich ja was fr lnger, also eher eine Art Studentenwohnheim...Gibt es sowas nicht in Riga?

----------


## pefan

doch gibt es das new housing estate. aber das ist eignl immer komplett ausgebucht und da gibt es eine lange warteliste.
fast alle suchen sich sofort ne wg

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich habe heute eine E-Mail von der Uni bekommen. Hat sonst noch jemand schon was gehrt????  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

Milka, sag bloss du gehst nach Riga?  :Smilie:

----------


## pefan

rsu milka?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> rsu milka?


Ne, LU!  :Grinnnss!:  Hab mich nicht an der RSU beworben. Habe heute eine vorlufige Zusage zum WS erhalten, die endgltige kommt in 3-4 Wochen, wenn meine Zeugnisse berprft wurden.

----------


## pefan

> Ne, LU!  Hab mich nicht an der RSU beworben. Habe heute eine vorlufige Zusage zum WS erhalten, die endgltige kommt in 3-4 Wochen, wenn meine Zeugnisse berprft wurden.


klingt gut, wenn du fragen hast kannst du dich ja melden ;)

----------


## *milkakuh*

> klingt gut, wenn du fragen hast kannst du dich ja melden ;)


Vielen Dank fr das nettes Angebot!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## muc-med

Du hast die Zusage so gut wie sicher! Glckwunsch  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hat sich noch jemand hier aus dem Forum an der LU beworben? Ich habe gestern nochmal eine E-Mail geschrieben und nach dem Stand der Dinge gefragt. Alle Bewerbungen werden bis zum 15.07. gesammelt und erst danach werden die endgltigen Zulassungsbescheide verschickt. Eine Zusage per Mail kann man allerdings jetzt schon bekommen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ebal

Hallo leute,
ich hab mich bisher eiglich mehr auf die unis in ungarn konzentriert, mir ist aber jetzt klargeworden dass ich da mit meinen 2,6 wohl so gut wie gar keine chance habe und deshalb will ich mich jetzt noch in riga bewerben. die beschaffung der erforderlichen unterlagen auf englisch ist wohl bis anmeldeschluss nicht das problem, nur ich brauche ja auch noch ein englischzertifikat (toefl?), oder tusche ich mich? klappt das bis zum anmeldeschluss noch dass ich das bekomme? meine kenntnisse sind eiglich aufgrund von auslandsaufenthalten sehr gut, also knnte ich den test schnellstmglich machen, nur wie lange brauchen die bis ich dann da zertifikat habe?
dank schon mal im voraus

----------


## Ebal

Ach ja und braucht man in Riga ein Latinum? wenn ich das nicht habe, kann ich das dann whrend dem studium nachholen?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hallo Ebal,

zunchst mal musst du dir berlegen, an welchen der beiden Universitten in Riga du dich bewerben mchtest. Auf der Homepage der jeweiligen Universitt (LU oder RSU) findest du die Voraussetzungen. An der LU hngt es von deinen Englischnoten in der Oberstufe ab, ob du ein zustzliches Sprachzertifikat bentigst. Zumindest an der LU musst du kein Latinum haben um angenommen zu werden, denke, dass das an der RSU genau so ist, aber da bin ich nicht so gut informiert.

Viele Gre!

----------


## pefan

vorab brauchst du kein englischzertifikat, falls die uni denkt deine kenntnisse sind unzureichend - kontaktieren sie dich und bitten dich einen test abzulegen (hast dann eine nachreichefrist) - die rsu hat ihren eignen englischtest falls notwendig, beides keine groe sache ;)

latinum ist ok, wenn man es hat - dann kannst du medical latin abwhlen, wenn nicht musst du einfach medical latin belegen. mehr nicht

----------


## BraxtonStyle

Ich htte da mehrere Fragen:

1. Lohnt es sich noch sich jetzt zu bewerben? So kurz vor der Ausschlussfrist? Die gehen doch dort nach dem
    Motto, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Ich meine, bis ich die Unterlagen und so bersetzt habe und das
    rztliche Attest samt Empfehlungsschreiben zusammen habe, wird es bestimmt bis Ende Juni dauern. Also
    erst ab da kann ich dann WAHRSCHEINLICH meine Bewerbung abschicken.

2. Braucht man echt fr alle Dokumente eine bersetzung? Und mssen die wirklich alle in beglaubigter Form
   bersetzt sein????? Ich habe mal letztes Jahr (da ich letztes Jahr es in Betracht gezogen hatte mich in Riga
   zu bewerben.) Alle meine Unterlagen einem bersetzer geschickt, der das an seine Kollegen weitergereicht
   hat, die dann wiederum die ungefhren Kosten zusammengerechnet haben fr die vereidigte bersetzung
   aller meiner Dokumente (samt Praktikazeugnisse und Gesundheitsatteste). Das billigste was er mir anbieten
   konnte war 350  ... Naja unter billig versteh ich was anderes.

3. Da komme ich dann zu meiner anschlieenden Frage: Mssen Praktikazeugnisse, das Vorsemesterzeugnis
   das Intensivkursphysikzeugnis und das Gesundheitsattest von einem veredigten bersetzer in 
   beglubigter Form bersetzt werden oder reicht eine einfache bersetzung aus?

4. Die Empfehlungsschreiben sind bei mir auf deutsch. Muss ich jetzt nochmal meine Dozentin bzw, den Arzt,
    die darum bitten, dass sie mir das nochmal auf Englisch verfassen (was ich eher bezweifle, dass sie das 
    machen, da die nicht wirklich gutes englisch knnen), oder soll ich das abtippen oder darf ich (was die 
    einfachste Variante fr mich wre) die Empfehlungsschreiben einem bersetzer geben (und da auch wieder 
    die Frage: vereidigte bersetzung oder normale?).

5. Mssen die Empfehlungsschreiben wirklich in einem Briefumschlag versiegelt werden? Und dann mit so 
    einem Wachssiegel verschlossen und auf dem Wachssiegel signiert werden von dem jeweiligen Empfehler?
    Ist schon ein bisschen aufwendig...

6. Bringt es auch was, wenn ich meine Zusatzqualifikationen an die LU schicken, denn allem Anschein nach 
    legt die LU mehr wert auf gute naturwissenschaftliche Noten in der Oberstufe, die ich so nicht hatte im Abi.
    Bei mir waren die eher schlecht bis mittelmig. Aber dafr habe ich das Vorsemester und den 
    Intensivkurs Physik mit hohen Punktzahlen. Auerdem studiere ich derzeit biomedizinische Chemie in 
    Mainz und habe in der Modulabschlussklausur Physik 1,7 geschrieben und die Teilklausur Zellbiologie
    berdurschnittlich bestanden. Muss das auch bersetzt werden? Bringen diese naturwissenschaftlichen 
    Qualis was fr die LU/RSU?

7. Muss ich die Zeugnisse der 10ten bzw. 11ten Klasse hinzufgen und mssen die bersetzt bzw. 
    beglubigt sein oder reicht eine einfache Kopie vom deutschen Zeugnis aus. Ich hatte Physik nur bis zur 
    10ten und Chemie bis zur 11ten aber dafr mit guten Noten (1-2er Bereich). Ist das ausschlaggebend?


Danke schon mal im Voraus.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich kann jetzt nur fr die LU sprechen. Das Abiturzeugnis muss bersetzt und notariell beglaubigt werden, dafr habe ich um die 130  bezahlt. Die Zeugnisse von den Klassen 9-11 habe ich als deutsche unbeglaubigte Kopien hingeschickt. Die Ausbildungsbescheinigung wurde mir von meinem Arbeitgeber netterweise zweisprachig ausgestellt, sodass ich hier nichts weiter bersetzen lassen musste. Auch mein Hausarzt hat das englische Formular ohne Probleme ausgefllt. Ich habe das Formular von "rsn" mitgeschickt, in dem ich ein paar Zeilen ber mich und meine Motivation schreiben konnte. Weitere Qualifikationsnachweise habe ich nicht eingesendet, aber immer dazu geschrieben, dass sie sich melden sollen, falls sie noch etwas bentigen.

Wenn du an die LU mchtest wrde ich mal bei Fr. Vevere anrufen und nachfragen, ob es noch freie Pltze gibt.

Letzte Woche wurden schon Zulassungen versandt.  :Grinnnss!: 

Viele Gre und viel Erfolg!

----------


## pefan

generell ist es nicht zu spt sich noch zu bewerben, die LU hat als ich begonnen habe - sogar einigen 4tage vor semester beginn zusagen gesendet.

ansonsten habe ich damals fr die bersetzung meines abiturzeugnisses ebenfalls knapp 100euro bezahlt, mehr habe ich weder fr RSU noch LU bersetzen mssen.

Soweit ich wei gibt es noch einige freie Pltze an der LU und der RSU - versuch es doch einfach. Die Anmeldegebhr ist ja jetzt nicht so krass wie in Ungarn oder so.

##

Generell hat jeder die gleiche Chancen angenommen zuwerden, Leute die sofort gut ankommen erhalten halt sofort ihre Zusage, andere mssen lnger warten. Generell ist es nicht zu spt um sich noch zu bewerben, viele die ich kenne haben damals erst um die zeit angefangen sich mit riga zu beschftigen.

bezglich der dokumente, brauchst du eignl nur das zeugnis beglaubigt, geburtsurkunde brauchst du eventuell erst wenn du hier bist usw. (aber das kostet ja aufm amt nur 10eur)

wegen dem rbz zeugnis, das rbz stellt dir das auf anfrage auf englisch aus, haben sie bei mir auch gemacht. praktikumszeugnis sollte schon bersetzt sein, aber ich glaube das geht unbeglaubigt, solange du eventuell nen stempel und die unterschrift auftreiben kannst.

empfehlungsschreiben muss auf englisch sein (wie du das anstellst bleibt dir berlassen, ich hatte eins davon damals selbst bersetzt und von der jeweiligen person durchlesen und unterschreiben lassen, war damals das einfachste). Alle schreiben mssen versiegelt in einem briefumschlag gelegt werden (mit versiegelt meinen die, dass er zugeklebt ist), wo auf der lasche unterschrieben ist. ich hatte damals keine unterschrift unter den briefen sondern nur auf der lasche (teilweise auch nen stempel drber)

leg bei der LU aufjedenfall solche dinge bei, wie dein transkript von deinem studium, und die geschichten vom rbz. das schauen die sich auch an. hier gibts einige die keine naturwissenschaften haben, alles schwammig wie immer im ausland. leg einfach bei was du fr richtig findest. 

zusatzqualifikationen bringen immer irgendetwas. leg einfach alles bei.

generell muss alles auf englisch sein, die leute im sekretariat an der LU knnen zwar auch ab und an auch gut deutsch, aber 
englisch ist halt die studiensprache, weswegen alles auf englisch eingereicht werden muss.

bei dem 10.klasse zeugnis (muss unbedingt beigefgt werden) - bin ich mir nicht so sicher, einige hatten das auf deutsch als einfache kopie eingereicht und ich hatte es damals mit bersetzen lassen.

----------


## BraxtonStyle

Ok vielen Dank schon mal fr die zahlreichen Antworten.

Noch eine Frage:

Mssen es zwei Empfehlungsschreiben sein?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ok vielen Dank schon mal fr die zahlreichen Antworten.
> 
> Noch eine Frage:
> 
> Mssen es zwei Empfehlungsschreiben sein?


Also ich hab gar keins eingereicht... :hmmm...:

----------


## BraxtonStyle

> Also ich hab gar keins eingereicht...


du studierst an der LU richtig?

Dann wird das wohl an der RSU verlangt.

----------


## pefan

mind. 2 fr die RSU ich hatte damals zb 3. aber einfach nur so weil ichs ohnehin hatte

----------


## *milkakuh*

> du studierst an der LU richtig?
> 
> Dann wird das wohl an der RSU verlangt.


Bis jetzt studiere ich noch gar nicht, habe aber frs Wintersemester eine Zusage an der LU. An der RSU hatte ich mich nicht beworben.

----------


## BraxtonStyle

> mind. 2 fr die RSU ich hatte damals zb 3. aber einfach nur so weil ichs ohnehin hatte


na toll... ich sollte eins von einer dozentin bekommen, aber die hat mir es bis jetzt immer noch nicht geschickt. derzeit habe ich zwei... ding ist nur, dass eins von einem MKG-Chirurgen ist (das ist ja ok) das andere jedoch von drei zahnrzten...

soll ich das auch mitabschicken, das von den zahnrzten?
immerhin hatte ich ja beabsichtigt spter in die mund-kiefer-und gesichtschirurgie zu gehen und daher habe ich auch noch praktika in der zahnmedizin gemacht.

sollte ich das eventuell noch begrnden, warum beim zahnarzt oder kommt das eher schlecht rber?

----------


## BraxtonStyle

> Bis jetzt studiere ich noch gar nicht, habe aber frs Wintersemester eine Zusage an der LU. An der RSU hatte ich mich nicht beworben.


wieso hast du dich nicht an der RSU beworben? schlechter ruf?

----------


## pefan

schicks doch mit, und leg dein motivationsschreiben halt so aus, dass du halt das anliegen hast in die Mund & Kiefer-Heilkunde/CHirurgie zu gehen.

----------


## fayanera

hey,
ich hab mir galube ich so ziemlich jedes forum zu riga durchgelesen und finde dass es jetzt auch zeit wird meinen senf abzugeben  :Smilie: 
hab mich vor ein paar tagen von meinen 4 groen umschlgen getrennt die inziwschen hoffentlich alle angekommen sind
es ging nach:
Ungarn (semmelweis)
Kroatien (split)
und lettland natrlich, rsu und lu
zum glck arbeitet meine mutter in der verwaltung und kann mir deshalb alles kostenlos beglaubigen *gg*
das ganze neben dem KPP auf die reihe zu bekommen war gar nicht so leicht (schichtdienst diese woche mal wieder F-S-F-S-F...)

dazu kommt dann natrlich noch die zvs bewerbung und ab juni dann noch witten herdecke
was soll ich sagen? mir ist es inziwschen echt egal WO ich angenommen werde (auf ungarn hab ich jetzt nicht sooo lust)
hoffen wir das beste und drcke alle da drauen die daumen dass es klappt!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle, die schon an der LU studieren. Ich habe heute die Bcherliste bekommen. Auf der Liste stehen fr ein Fach ja teilweise mehrere Bcher, von denen man wohl nur eins bentigt. Gibt es Bcher, die frs Bestehen des Kurses besser geeignet sind oder ist es wirklich nur Geschmackssache? Gibt es die Mglichkeit die Bcher vor Ort gebraucht von Studenten aus hheren Semestern zu kaufen? Englische Fachliteratur ist ja doch recht teuer  :bhh: ! Ich wrde mich ber ein paar Tipps freuen!

----------


## muc-med

> Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle, die schon an der LU studieren. Ich habe heute die Bcherliste bekommen. Auf der Liste stehen fr ein Fach ja teilweise mehrere Bcher, von denen man wohl nur eins bentigt. Gibt es Bcher, die frs Bestehen des Kurses besser geeignet sind oder ist es wirklich nur Geschmackssache? Gibt es die Mglichkeit die Bcher vor Ort gebraucht von Studenten aus hheren Semestern zu kaufen? Englische Fachliteratur ist ja doch recht teuer ! Ich wrde mich ber ein paar Tipps freuen!


Hey!  :Smilie: 
Ja, es besteht die Mglichkeit, Bcher aus hheren Semestern zu kaufen. Es gibt aber auch eine Facebookgruppe (mit um die 900 Mitglieder), bei der du fragen kannst, ob es das  Buch zum Verkauf gibt oder meistens bieten da auch Studenten ihre Bcher zum Verkauf an.

Man kann sich auch brigens Bcher in der Bib. ausleihen. 
Naja, und da musst du dich selbst fragen, ob du ein Sobotta- oder Prometheus-Atlas haben willst! Ist Geschmackssache. 
Du bekommst ja auch von den Professoren einen Leitfaden, was du alles fr die Prfungen wissen musst und kannst dich dementsprechend drauf vorbereiten!
Anatomieatlas darf auch in deutsch sein. Damit hat man keine Probleme.

Tipp: Kauf dir den Kittel jetzt schon! Dann musst du nicht extra in RIga einen kaufen gehen. Und  grndet eine Gruppe in FB, so findet ihr euch leichter zusammen.

----------


## pefan

also ich nehme fr cell biology und histology:
http://www.amazon.de/Histology-Correlated-Molecular-Biology-International/dp/1451101503/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369464348&sr=8-1&keywords=ross+histology

hab mir dann noch ne pdf von einem histology atlas runtergeladen fr erkennung der slides.

fr chemie, physik, psychologie, latein oder lettisch brauchst du kein buch.

und fr anatomie nehm ich zb das buch hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Atlas-Anatomy-Anne-M-Gilroy/dp/1604067454/ref=sr_1_1?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1369464443&sr=1-1&keywords=atlas+of+anatomy
in latin nomenclature, das buch ist wie der prometheus nur kompakt.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/studentmarket.rigastudents/
hier ist die besagte facebook gruppe.

ansonsten einfach bei booklooker.com, oder ebay oder amazon mal nachschauen ;)

----------


## *milkakuh*

Wow, danke fr eure Hilfe!  :Grinnnss!:  Das ist echt total nett von euch! Dann war mein erster Gedanke richtig, sich nicht vorschnell Bcher zu kaufen. Ich denke ich kann die sowieso erst dort kaufen, sonst krieg ich in den Koffer ja nichts anderes auer Bcher rein... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hier die facebook-Gruppe fr alle, die im Herbst an der LU anfangen: https://www.facebook.com/groups/469971346413057/#!/groups/469971346413057/  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> hab mich vor ein paar tagen von meinen 4 groen umschlgen getrennt die inziwschen hoffentlich alle angekommen sind
> es ging nach:
> Ungarn (semmelweis)
> Kroatien (split)
> und lettland natrlich, rsu und lu


Hey fayanera! An welche Uni willst du denn am liebsten?  :Grinnnss!:  Wahnsinn, dass du dich an so vielen Unis im Ausland beworben hast. Viel Erfolg!

----------


## fayanera

hey mikakuh,
ja danke das war auch ganz schn viel aufwand die dokumente zusammen zu bekommen
bin also langsam expertin- falls jemand fragen hat  :Smilie: 

am liebsten wre mit lettland, LU....sichere anerkennung, und studiengebhren bei denen ich nicht das gefhl hab meine eltern in den ruin zu treiben

gucke schon jetzt jeden tag in meine emails weil vielleicht ja schon eine antwort da ist  :Smilie: ))

----------


## BraxtonStyle

Hey Leute, kann mir einer mal sagen, an welche Adresse ich die Bewerbung fr die LU schicken muss.

Ich habe die Adresse nicht wirklich gefunden bzw. denke ich mal , dass ist die Adresse, die als Contact Information for prospective Students, bezeichnet wurde.

Irgendjemand der mir helfen kann?

----------


## davo

Am Bewerbungsformular steht:

"Prospective Medicine students to:
Faculty of Medicine
University of Latvia
Sarlotes 1a, Riga
LV-1001, Latvia"

 :hmmm...:

----------


## pefan

ja genau dass ist die richtige adresse

----------


## BraxtonStyle

Na toll, ruf ich da bei der coordinator for international affairs an und die geht ran und legt einfach auf... ??????
Das zeugt ja wirklich von Seriositt ...

und bei der RSU ist ja keiner rangegangen...

Hattet ihr das auch?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Komisch, ich hatte bisher nur E-Mail-Kontakt, aber das ging reibungslos. Wei aber auch von Leuten, die dort schon angerufen haben. vielleicht war es ein Versehen oder ein technisches Problem? Ich wrde es wohl nochmal versuchen. Viel Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pefan

schreibt einfach emails das ist einfacher.

----------


## TrueValue

Ich lese jetzt erst, dass die Unis in Riga die Pltze schon vor Einsendeschluss rausgeben? Das is doch ein Witz oder? 
Ich hab das nicht gewusst und mich auf die Fristen verlassen.
Meine Bewerbung an die LU wird wohl morgen rausgehen, die an die RSU erst nchste Woche.
Habe ich jetzt berhaupt noch eine Chance oder sind alle Pltze schon vergeben?
lg

----------


## BraxtonStyle

Das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht.

Ich habe beiden Unis eine Mail geschickt und beide haben mir damit geantwortet, dass noch Pltze frei sind, aber ich mich beeilen sollte...

Das klingt eher fr mich danach, als ob die nur noch so um die 10 bis 15 Pltze htten und wenn man sich nahe der Ausschlussfrist bewirbt, eh leer ausgehen wird.

Daher habe ich noch meine Dokumente nicht bersetzen lassen.

Ich halte noch meine Bewerbung (vielleicht) zurck.

Ich denke darber nach, die Bewerbung erst fr das Sommersemester abzuschicken... 

Keine Ahnung was ich machen soll.

Vor allem das bersetzen des Abiturzeugnisses in beglaubigter Form dauert max.3 Wochen ...

Was jetzt?

----------


## pefan

schicks jetzt ab - kann man ja nie genau sagen was so phase ist

----------


## EVT

ich hatte mich auch erst kurz vor fristende beworben und eine zusage bekommen.
ich wrde mich bewerben, es rcken bestimmt immer viele nach, weil manche dann doch einen platz in deutschland bekommen.

----------


## TrueValue

Gut, ich schick morgen an die LU ab und drck mal die Daumen. 
Fr die RSU fehlt mir noch das Empfehlungsschreiben von nem Oberarzt, der muss es eig. nur noch unterschreiben -.-

----------


## Der_Medicus

Das mit der Platzvergabe vor Fristende ist im Ausland anscheinend blich. 
Finde ich auch etwas komisch, aber so knnen die sich die Unis vielleicht etwas Arbeit sparen, weil sie direkt sehr gut geeignete Bewerber zulassen und nicht alle Bewerbungen zum Schluss durchgehen mssen.
Deswegen ist es schon besser, sich frher zu bewerben. Aber das garantiert einem natrlich keinen Platz und auch eine spte Bewerbung kann erfolgreich sein.

----------


## BraxtonStyle

Habe mal gehrt, dass einige Leute aufgrund schon vieler vergebener Pltze und dementsprechend geringer Kapazitt einen Platz fr das nchste Semester bekommen haben. Also, wenn sie sich fr das bspw. Wintersemester beworben haben, aber deren Qualifikationen sehr gut waren, haben sie das Angebot bekommen im nchsten Semester mit dem Studium anzufangen.

Ist da irgendwas daran oder stimmt das nicht? Gibt es dieses Angebot nur an der RSU oder auch an der LU?

Weil ich mich ja jetzt bisschen spter bewerbe und ich noch meine Dokumente nicht zur bersetzung in Auftrag aufgegeben habe, denke ich nicht, dass ich meine Bewerbung nchste Woche abschicken kann. Wenn dann so Ende Juni/ Anfang Juli und da dachte ich mir, dass ich in meinem Anschreiben vermerke, dass ich auch gerne einen Platz fr das nchste Semester annehmen wrde, vorausgesetzt meine Qualifikationen waren berzeugend und die Kapazitten reichen nicht mehr aus fr dieses Semester.

Was denkt ihr? Kann ich das erwhnen? Habe nmlich kein Bock nochmal alle Unterlagen zu sammeln und die ganze Bewerbungsmappe erneut fr das nchste Semester zu erstellen (was ja schon fr Ungarn mega aufwendig war und meine Zeit fr den Med-AT Test in Anspruch genommen hat. Dementsprechend werde ich auch wohl nicht mehr die Prfung in Wien machen...).

----------


## pefan

gibts an beiden universitten

----------


## Der_Medicus

So Leute, ich habe heute erfreuliche Nachrichten bekommen: Ich hab einen Studienplatz an der RSU  :Grinnnss!: 
Hat noch jemand einen Platz erhalten?

----------


## da_robat

Hab auch seit dieser Woche Montag einen Platz an der RSU sicher.  :Smilie:  Wann hast du vor dort anzureisen?

----------


## da_robat

Und gibt's da eigentlich ne Facebook Gruppe oder etwas dergleichen?

----------


## Der_Medicus

@da_robat: Ich wei noch nicht genau, ob ich nach Riga gehen soll, da ich noch einen Platz in Tschechien bekommen habe. Auerdem habe ich mich noch bei anderen Unis beworben.

----------


## da_robat

Ah, verstehe. Also ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass du am Ende nach Riga gehst? Ich glaube Tschechien hat da schon einen etwas besseren Ruf, oder? Ich habe mich selber noch parallel in Budapest beworben, gehe aber nicht von einer Zusage aus. Die sollen da ja inzwischen recht hohe Anforderungen an die Bewerber stellen. ;)

----------


## Der_Medicus

@da_robat: Ich bin bin grad einfach sehr unschlssig und muss nochmal gut darber nachdenken. Ist ja keine leichte Entscheidung und ich finde auch nicht, dass es so einfach ist gute Informationen ber die Unis zu erhalten.

----------


## Lilienkreuz

> @da_robat: Ich bin bin grad einfach sehr unschlssig und muss nochmal gut darber nachdenken. Ist ja keine leichte Entscheidung und ich finde auch nicht, dass es so einfach ist gute Informationen ber die Unis zu erhalten.


Wenn du Hilfe brauchst was Informationen zu den jeweiligen Unis angeht kann ich dir vllt. helfen. Mir ging es vor einem Jahr sehr hnlich, weil ich Probleme mit der Entscheidung hatte, schrieb ich mir Pro/Contra Listen zu den verschiedenen Unis welche mich annahmen.
Aber ich bin soweit zufrieden an der LU. Zu meckern gibt es an jeder Uni, ob im In-oder Ausland immer etwas.

----------


## Richie8

@da_robat @Der_Medicus

Was konntet ihr bei eurer Bewerbung an der RSU vorweisen (Abinote, Praktika etc.) und wie lange musstest ihr auf eine Antwort der Uni auf eure Bewerbung warten?
Ich konnte meine Bewerbung leider erst letzten Freitag losschicken und hoffe nun, dass es noch klappt, da anscheinend viele Studienpltze schon vergeben sind...ein Freund von mir bekam seine Zusage schon im Mai! 

Liebe Gre

----------


## da_robat

@Richie8

Ich habe ein IB Diplom mit 33 Punkten (wird laut Deutschem Gesetz zu einer Abinote von 2,5 umgerechnet) und hab auch noch etwa ein halbes Jahr als 'Hilfskrankenpfleger' in einem Pflegeheim gearbeitet. Eine Antwort bekam ich nach ziemlich genau acht Wochen. 
Wie sieht es denn bei dir selber aus?

----------


## Richie8

Dann hast du dich schon zu Beginn der Bewerbungsfrist beworben oder?
Ich habe mein Abitur dieses Jahr mit 2,1 abgelegt. Meine Abiturnote sollte eigentlich dann fr Riga ausreichen, aber dadurch, dass ich mich erst letzte Woche nach Erhalt des Zeugnisses bewerben konnte, sind wohl die meisten Pltze schon vergeben. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme noch einen Platz! 
Ansonsten warte ich noch auf eine Antwort aus Budapest, aber da rechne ich, wie in Deutschland auch, mit einer Absage. 

MfG

----------


## da_robat

Ja, ich bin schon letztes Jahr mit der Schule fertig geworden und habe deshalb eine Menge Zeit gehabt mich recht frh zu bewerben. Ich glaube ich hab die Bewerbung Anfang Mai abgeschickt. 
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, senden die meisten Bewerber ihre Bewerbung gegen Ende Juni ab, weil sie, so wie du, noch auf ihre Zeugnisse warten mssen. Von daher wrde ich schon vermuten, dass noch Pltze frei sind. Und dein Abi Schnitt ist nun auch nicht der aller Schlechteste. 
Falls du aber doch keinen Platz kriegst, kannst du dich doch einfach erneut fr das Sommersemester bewerben, oder? Ist zwar ein ganz schner Aufwand alle Unterlagen erneut zu besorgen und ein halbes Jahr Warten, aber wenn du dann frh genug dabei bist sehen deine Chancen doch gut aus. 
Das grte Problem ist immer das lange Warten auf eine Antwort von der Uni. Sehr unangenehm nicht zu wissen wie es weiter geht.

----------


## da_robat

Ja, ich bin schon letztes Jahr mit der Schule fertig geworden und habe deshalb eine Menge Zeit gehabt mich recht frh zu bewerben. Ich glaube ich hab die Bewerbung Anfang Mai abgeschickt. 
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, senden die meisten Bewerber ihre Bewerbung gegen Ende Juni ab, weil sie, so wie du, noch auf ihre Zeugnisse warten mssen. Von daher wrde ich schon vermuten, dass noch Pltze frei sind. Und dein Abi Schnitt ist nun auch nicht der aller Schlechteste. 
Falls du aber doch keinen Platz kriegst, kannst du dich doch einfach erneut fr das Sommersemester bewerben, oder? Ist zwar ein ganz schner Aufwand alle Unterlagen erneut zu besorgen und ein halbes Jahr Warten, aber wenn du dann frh genug dabei bist sehen deine Chancen doch gut aus. 
Das grte Problem ist immer das lange Warten auf eine Antwort von der Uni. Sehr unangenehm nicht zu wissen wie es weiter geht.

----------


## EVT

es gibt bestimmt eine warteliste, weil viele dann doch in deutschland einen platz bekommen. die meisten bewerber werden neuabiturienten sein, also wrde ich mir nicht so die sorgen machen.

----------


## Lilienkreuz

> es gibt bestimmt eine warteliste, weil viele dann doch in deutschland einen platz bekommen. die meisten bewerber werden neuabiturienten sein, also wrde ich mir nicht so die sorgen machen.



Also so viele sind dann auch nicht nach Deutschland direkt zurck, war eine abzhlbare Zahl an Studenten, jedenfalls 2012/13.
Und nein: Die Majoritt der Studenten waren Altabiturienten ;)

Aber keine Sorge, die Unis verschicken zu Beginn hin Absagen, aber es gibt Mitte August auch noch Zusagen. Keine Panik ;)

----------


## da_robat

So, jetzt hab ich die Absage von Ungarn gekriegt. Werde also definitiv nach Riga gehen. Gibt's hier noch jemanden der kommt?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ja aber an die LU  ::-winky:

----------


## fayanera

und komm in die fb gruppe  :Smilie: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/469971346413057/

hab heute auch eine ablehnung aus ungarn bekommen....was solls!

----------


## Richie8

Ist hier noch jemand, der bislang noch keine Antwort von der RSU erhalten hat? 
Meine Bewerbung ist am 9.7. eingetroffen, habe bislang nur eine Antwort bekommen, dass meine Unterlagen eingetroffen sind etc.

----------


## BraxtonStyle

Eine Frage:

Wenn ich jetzt an meiner jetzigen Uni in meinem jetzigen Studiengang (biomedizinische Chemie) den Physik- und den Biochemieschein mache, und im nchsten Semester angenommen werde, knnte ich dann mir die Scheine an der LU bzw. RSU anrechnen lassen oder geht das nicht?

----------


## pefan

An der lu geht das haben einige gemacht

----------


## BraxtonStyle

und an der RSU geht das nicht oder wie?

----------


## pefanimus

Ka musst du die Rus Anschreiben studiere nicht dort woher soll ich das dann wissen

----------


## Einsteinmatiker

Hallo,
falls schon jemand eine Wohnung sucht in Riga, ich biete in einer 3er WG ein schnes helles Zimmer an. Nicht weit von der Uni, voll mbliert, DSL, Waschmaschinen-Mitbenutzung, Garten-Mitbenutzung zum Grillen, eingerichtete Kche,...sicheres Haus mit abgesperrtem Bereich zum Parken oder fr Fahrrder. Alles vorhanden fr 230 Warm inkl. allem! 
Bei Interesse bitte melden: sarahanna99@gmail.com

Sarah

----------


## da_robat

Und, wie siehts aus? Hast du noch ne Antwort gekriegt?

----------


## Richie8

Bin bislang ohne Antwort bezglich meiner Bewerbung. 
Der Eingang meiner Bewerbung ist mittlerweile genau 1 Monat her und auf eine Mail, die ich letzte Woche an das Sekretariat geschrieben hab, gab es auch noch keine Anwort.

----------


## Tweber

Kann ich nur empfehlen ;)

----------


## Nido33

Hallo ihr,
ich habe mich frs WS 14/15 bereits mitte Mai an der RSU fr Humanmedizin beworben. Ich hab ca. 2 Tage spter eine Antwort erhalten, dass die Bewerbung vollstndig sei und sie sich melden wrden, wenn darber entschieden wurde. Seitdem hab ich nichts mehr gehrt. In anderen Foren aus den vergangenen Jahren und von einigen Ehemaligen der RSU wei ich, dass die sich meistens so 4 Wochen spter mit Ab- oder Zusage zurck melden. Bei mir sind mitlerweile schon 7 Wochen verstrichen.

Hat sich noch jemand beworben und wartet auch noch auf die Zusage oder hat sie bereits bekommen?

Vielen Dank schonmal fr eure Antworten!

----------


## Zetsuna

Hey,

ich berlege auch, mich in Riga zu bewerben. Jetzt bin ich auf der Homepage ber folgende Aussage gestolpert:

Completed secondary education, including:

two semesters of Biology or Chemistry, preferably also Physics or Mathematics for applicants to study programmes Medicine or Dentistry;

Ich hab Bio & Physik nach der 10 abgegeben, heit das, dass ich mich nicht bewerben kann,  weil ich diese 2 Semester Bio nicht hatte in der Schule? :-/
Wre froh, wenn einer was wei, auf meine E-Mail nach Riga kam noch keine Antwort....

----------


## Mymla

hattest du denn Chemie in der Oberstufe? Wenn da wirklich steht "Biology OR chemistry" drfte das ja reichen

----------


## davo

Da wird ja nur verlangt dass man in der Sekundarschule, in Osteuropa blicherweise definiert als 6. oder 7. Klasse und spter, EIN Jahr Bio ODER Chemie hatte. Und das kann man ja wohl auch dann problemlos erfllen wenn man diese Fcher nach der 10. Klasse abgewhlt hat.

----------


## Prothesenheld

Hallo!  :Smilie: 

Bin gerade auch dabei mich bei der RSU zu bewerben und wollte mal nachfragen, ob es bei euch genau so ist/war, dass ihr online alles ausgefllt und verschickt habt und dann spter die application form, die ihr via email bekommen habt, nur ausdrucken und unterschreiben wolltet, jedoch da einfach nochmal alles aufschreiben musstet.

Ist das so gedacht oder ist da bei mir was falsch?

----------


## Prothesenheld

Hat sich geklrt  :Smilie:

----------

